# Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret - Thread des Jahres 2003



## Sitzungskalender (5. August 2003)

Bitte nehmt Euch kurz Zeit und lest folgende  wahre  Begebenheit;

Im Grunde hat alles damit angefangen, dass ich so wahnsinnig schlecht in Chemie bin. Meine Lehrerin muss wohl Mitleid (oder andere Gefühle, siehe weiter unten,) gehabt haben. Sie schlug mir vor, dass wir uns während den Ferien ja mal treffen könnten. Ich nahm das Angebot dankend an. Zuerst war ja auch alles ganz normal. Wir repetierten die Kapitel Salze, Säure und Basen und schauten noch ein wenig die Redox-Gleichungen an. Aber nach einiger Zeit (nach dem 3. mal) begann sie plötzlich sonderbare Fragen zu stellen.
Sie fragte mich, ob ich eine Freundin hätte oder ob ich manchmal unter der Dusche onaniere. 
Natürlich war ich entsetzt. Sie meinte, dass man unter Chemikern halt einen sehr lockeren Umgang pflege und sie mich ganzheitlich in die Materie einführen wolle. 
Seit sie diese Dinge gefragt hat, bin ich nicht mehr bei ihr gewesen. Momentan bin ich etwas verunsichert, wie würdet ihr mit so was umgehen?


----------



## klausbyte (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

geh ganz normal hin, vieleicht hat sie auch nochmal selbst drüber nachgedacht. sollte das nochmal vorkommen sprich sie am besten direkt darauf an was das sollte, direkt bei der ersten peinlichen frage.
und falls du es nicht willst, dann erklär ihr das du nicht bereit bist so deine chemie note zu bessern.


----------



## Shadowbreaker (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 15:16 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> Bitte nehmt Euch kurz Zeit und lest folgende ? wahre ? Begebenheit;
> 
> Im Grunde hat alles damit angefangen, dass ich so wahnsinnig schlecht in Chemie bin. Meine Lehrerin muss wohl Mitleid (oder andere Gefühle, siehe weiter unten,) gehabt haben. Sie schlug mir vor, dass wir uns während den Ferien ja mal treffen könnten. Ich nahm das Angebot dankend an. Zuerst war ja auch alles ganz normal. Wir repetierten die Kapitel Salze, Säure und Basen und schauten noch ein wenig die Redox-Gleichungen an. Aber nach einiger Zeit (nach dem 3. mal) begann sie plötzlich sonderbare Fragen zu stellen.
> ...



Sie nicht mehr treffen...
Das kann die Frau ihren Job kosten, auch wenn sie es will.


----------



## Fipseman (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 15:16 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> Bitte nehmt Euch kurz Zeit und lest folgende  wahre  Begebenheit;
> 
> Im Grunde hat alles damit angefangen, dass ich so wahnsinnig schlecht in Chemie bin. Meine Lehrerin muss wohl Mitleid (oder andere Gefühle, siehe weiter unten,) gehabt haben. Sie schlug mir vor, dass wir uns während den Ferien ja mal treffen könnten. Ich nahm das Angebot dankend an. Zuerst war ja auch alles ganz normal. Wir repetierten die Kapitel Salze, Säure und Basen und schauten noch ein wenig die Redox-Gleichungen an. Aber nach einiger Zeit (nach dem 3. mal) begann sie plötzlich sonderbare Fragen zu stellen.
> ...



Ja wie schaut sie denn aus? Wie alt is se? Wenn sie gut aussieht und noch nicht über 40 ist lass sie ruhig weiterfragen. Irgendwann kommt dann der Zeitpunkt an dem du dir von einer richtigen Frau dann noch was beibringen lassen kannst.
Sieht sie allerdings scheiße aus, lass sie rankommen und dann servier sie ab. Letzteres könnte dich allerdings eine halbwegs annehmbare Chemienote kosten.


----------



## The7ime (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 15:16 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> Bitte nehmt Euch kurz Zeit und lest folgende  wahre  Begebenheit;
> 
> Im Grunde hat alles damit angefangen, dass ich so wahnsinnig schlecht in Chemie bin. Meine Lehrerin muss wohl Mitleid (oder andere Gefühle, siehe weiter unten,) gehabt haben. Sie schlug mir vor, dass wir uns während den Ferien ja mal treffen könnten. Ich nahm das Angebot dankend an. Zuerst war ja auch alles ganz normal. Wir repetierten die Kapitel Salze, Säure und Basen und schauten noch ein wenig die Redox-Gleichungen an. Aber nach einiger Zeit (nach dem 3. mal) begann sie plötzlich sonderbare Fragen zu stellen.
> ...



[humormode] Sieht die geil aus? [/humormode]


----------



## Worrel (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 15:16 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> Momentan bin ich etwas verunsichert, wie würdet ihr mit so was umgehen?


Mit deinen Eltern darüber sprechen.


----------



## Crusher99 (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 15:16 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> Bitte nehmt Euch kurz Zeit und lest folgende  wahre  Begebenheit;
> 
> Im Grunde hat alles damit angefangen, dass ich so wahnsinnig schlecht in Chemie bin. Meine Lehrerin muss wohl Mitleid (oder andere Gefühle, siehe weiter unten,) gehabt haben. Sie schlug mir vor, dass wir uns während den Ferien ja mal treffen könnten. Ich nahm das Angebot dankend an. Zuerst war ja auch alles ganz normal. Wir repetierten die Kapitel Salze, Säure und Basen und schauten noch ein wenig die Redox-Gleichungen an. Aber nach einiger Zeit (nach dem 3. mal) begann sie plötzlich sonderbare Fragen zu stellen.
> ...



Sieht sie wenigstens gut aus? Meine Chemielehrerin tats nämlich damals nicht...


----------



## DFens (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> Ja wie schaut sie denn aus? Wie alt is se? Wenn sie gut aussieht und noch nicht über 40 ist lass sie ruhig weiterfragen. Irgendwann kommt dann der Zeitpunkt an dem du dir von einer richtigen Frau dann noch was beibringen lassen kannst.


Der beste Vorschlag bisher. Ohne Scheiß!
Allerdings ... wie alt bist du denn? Keine Ahnung, in welcher Klasse Redox-Gleichungen dran kommen. War in Chemie immer scheiße


----------



## Fipseman (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 15:29 schrieb DFens:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Ja wie schaut sie denn aus? Wie alt is se? Wenn sie gut aussieht und noch nicht über 40 ist lass sie ruhig weiterfragen. Irgendwann kommt dann der Zeitpunkt an dem du dir von einer richtigen Frau dann noch was beibringen lassen kannst.
> ...



Redox gabs glaub ich bei mir in der 9ten, vielleicht auch schon 8ten. Ich meine das is doch das beste Alter für derartige Erfahrungen. Dies erinnert micht irgendwie an das Lied "Es war Sommer". Ich sage nur:
 "Ich war 16 und sie 31, und von der Liebe wusste ich nicht viel, sie wusste alles und sie ließ mich spüren, ich war kein Kind mehr ..."


----------



## Nope81 (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Lass sie unanständig werden... Dann erpress Sie (muhahaha)
Schonmal ne eins in Chemie gehabt ?


----------



## Katzan-666 (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 15:16 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> Bitte nehmt Euch kurz Zeit und lest folgende ? wahre ? Begebenheit;
> 
> Im Grunde hat alles damit angefangen, dass ich so wahnsinnig schlecht in Chemie bin. Meine Lehrerin muss wohl Mitleid (oder andere Gefühle, siehe weiter unten,) gehabt haben. Sie schlug mir vor, dass wir uns während den Ferien ja mal treffen könnten. Ich nahm das Angebot dankend an. Zuerst war ja auch alles ganz normal. Wir repetierten die Kapitel Salze, Säure und Basen und schauten noch ein wenig die Redox-Gleichungen an. Aber nach einiger Zeit (nach dem 3. mal) begann sie plötzlich sonderbare Fragen zu stellen.
> ...



Mmmh, wenn sie nicht 15 Jahre älter is und gut aussieht kannst du es dir ja überlegen...NEIN!
Sie ist dazu nicht "autorisiert", da sie eine Einflussperson in deinem Leben ist. Wie gesagt das kann nicht, sondern wird ihr den Job kosten, solange du zu den Eltern gehst und sie/du zum Schulrat gehen. Ich persönlich würds tun. Zu den eltern gehen, versteht sich.
Wenns die Kollegin wär, sähe es selbstverständlich anders aus.


----------



## Crusher99 (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 15:37 schrieb Katzan-666:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 05.08.03 um 15:16 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> ...



Quatsch, zu den Eltern gehen. Vielleicht hat die Frau das gar nicht so ernst gemeint. Die Ollen machen dann sicher ein riesen Faß auf, die Frau kriegt ordentlich Probleme, weil sich sowas ja nicht gehört und dann ist keinem geholfen. Halt eben ein wenig Abstand und gut.


----------



## Achzo (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 15:43 schrieb Crusher99:[/l]
> Quatsch, zu den Eltern gehen. Vielleicht hat die Frau das gar nicht so ernst gemeint. Die Ollen machen dann sicher ein riesen Faß auf, die Frau kriegt ordentlich Probleme, weil sich sowas ja nicht gehört und dann ist keinem geholfen. Halt eben ein wenig Abstand und gut.



dito


----------



## Duuude (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 15:16 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> Bitte nehmt Euch kurz Zeit und lest folgende ? wahre ? Begebenheit;
> 
> Im Grunde hat alles damit angefangen, dass ich so wahnsinnig schlecht in Chemie bin. Meine Lehrerin muss wohl Mitleid (oder andere Gefühle, siehe weiter unten,) gehabt haben. Sie schlug mir vor, dass wir uns während den Ferien ja mal treffen könnten. Ich nahm das Angebot dankend an. Zuerst war ja auch alles ganz normal. Wir repetierten die Kapitel Salze, Säure und Basen und schauten noch ein wenig die Redox-Gleichungen an. Aber nach einiger Zeit (nach dem 3. mal) begann sie plötzlich sonderbare Fragen zu stellen.
> ...



Segeln lernt man auf alten Schiffen. 
Nee, Scherz beiseite, aber ich glaube da kann dir keiner so richtig helfen. Die Fragen sind echt schon ziemlich "krass" und irgendwie könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass Sie Interesse an Dir hat. Wäre halt mal interessant zu erfahren, wie alt du bist und wie alt sie ungefähr ist. 
Also, mir wäre das auch nicht ganz geheuer, aber ich würde ruhig mal nachfragen.

edit: Der Vorschlag von meinem Vorredner klingt auch sehr vernünftig! Also, wenn die Frau nett ist und sympathisch und sie hat sich diesen kleinen Ausrutscher erlaubt, dann sag halt einfach du hast eine Freundin oder so, dann wird sie dich schon nicht weiter angraben. Deine Eltern, da bin ich mir ganz sicher, werden das Ganze alledings an die große Glocke hängen und da ist echt keinem mit geholfen.


----------



## Master-from-disaster (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 15:16 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> Bitte nehmt Euch kurz Zeit und lest folgende  wahre  Begebenheit;
> 
> Im Grunde hat alles damit angefangen, dass ich so wahnsinnig schlecht in Chemie bin. Meine Lehrerin muss wohl Mitleid (oder andere Gefühle, siehe weiter unten,) gehabt haben. Sie schlug mir vor, dass wir uns während den Ferien ja mal treffen könnten. Ich nahm das Angebot dankend an. Zuerst war ja auch alles ganz normal. Wir repetierten die Kapitel Salze, Säure und Basen und schauten noch ein wenig die Redox-Gleichungen an. Aber nach einiger Zeit (nach dem 3. mal) begann sie plötzlich sonderbare Fragen zu stellen.
> ...



Ich würde mit meinen Eltern reden, uns sie dann einmal darauf ansprechen. Stellt sich dabei herraus, dass sie etwas von dir will, würde ich zum Schulrat gehen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 15:29 schrieb DFens:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Ja wie schaut sie denn aus? Wie alt is se? Wenn sie gut aussieht und noch nicht über 40 ist lass sie ruhig weiterfragen. Irgendwann kommt dann der Zeitpunkt an dem du dir von einer richtigen Frau dann noch was beibringen lassen kannst.
> ...



Schade, dass mir früher sowas nicht passiert ist! Ich glaub, ich hatte einfach die falschen Lehrerinnen


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 16:00 schrieb Shadow_Man:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 05.08.03 um 15:29 schrieb DFens:[/l]
> ...



ich hatte keine, bei der es sich "gelohnt" hätte...

@topic: selbst wenn du älter al 16 bist: als schüler bist du ihr schutzbefohlener, wenn da was läuft, dann ist das ne straftat ihrerseits. aber "nur" dirty talk ist zwar peinlich, aber nicht verboten.


----------



## Sitzungskalender (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Danke für Eure Inputs. Nun die Sache sieht so aus:

Ich bin 17 Jahre alt, sie ist ca. 38. Eigentlich sieht sie nicht schlecht aus, hat aber eine kleine Tochter und ist verheiratet, was moralisch natürlich einige Fragen aufwirft. Sie pflegt auch im Unterricht einen relativ lockeren Umgangston, aber so was hätte ich wirklich nicht erwartet. Ich frag mich einfach worauf sie hinaus will. Manchmal denke ich, ich sollte einfach noch mal hingehen und es geschehen lassen, d.h. einfach mal gucken was passiert. Denn irgendwie reizt das halt schon. Auch die Argumentation  die ja einige von Euch eingebracht haben  dass man sie danach erpressen könnte hat so ihren Reiz. Andererseits wäre das äusserst fragwürdig und sicher nicht die feine Art. Die Sache mit den Eltern und/oder dem Schulrat werde ich wahrscheinlich bleiben lassen. Das ist mir einfach zu peinlich. Hier im Forum kann man ja darüber sprechen. Auge in Auge mit dem Schulrat ist so was aber sehr, sehr peinlich...


----------



## DFens (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Edit: Das stand grad noch nicht da.


> Ich bin 17 Jahre alt, sie ist ca. 38. Eigentlich sieht sie nicht schlecht aus, hat aber eine kleine Tochter und ist verheiratet, was moralisch natürlich einige Fragen aufwirft. Sie pflegt auch im Unterricht einen relativ lockeren Umgangston, aber so was hätte ich wirklich nicht erwartet. Ich frag mich einfach worauf sie hinaus will. Manchmal denke ich, ich sollte einfach noch mal hingehen und es geschehen lassen, d.h. einfach mal gucken was passiert. Denn irgendwie reizt das halt schon. Auch die Argumentation  die ja einige von Euch eingebracht haben  dass man sie danach erpressen könnte hat so ihren Reiz. Andererseits wäre das äusserst fragwürdig und sicher nicht die feine Art. Die Sache mit den Eltern und/oder dem Schulrat werde ich wahrscheinlich bleiben lassen. Das ist mir einfach zu peinlich. Hier im Forum kann man ja darüber sprechen. Auge in Auge mit dem Schulrat ist so was aber sehr, sehr peinlich...


Also in der Situation würde ich's mir aus'm Kopf schlagen. Verheiratet und ein Kind ... das gehört sich nicht. Und das mit der Erpressung ist ja wohl das allerletzte!


----------



## siggic2 (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

man man man... willst du auch hier posten wenn deine freundin das ersta mal mit dir will? 
ich hätte mir damals alle finger nach meiner englisch und meiner französischlehrerin geleckt. und wenn mir das selbe wie dir passiert wäre hätte ich geguckt wie weit es geht *hrhr*
weiss nicht was daran nun so schlimm ist... lass dir lieber von ihr beibringen was sie dir beibringen will


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 16:13 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> Manchmal denke ich, ich sollte einfach noch mal hingehen und es ?geschehen lassen?, d.h. einfach mal gucken was passiert. Denn irgendwie reizt das halt schon.


nur weil es reizvoll ist kann man doch nicht die karriere eines anderen riskieren... wenn das rauskommt ist die erstmal weg vom fenster! du würdest ja auch nicht nur weil es "irgendwie nen reiz hat" mit einer 10jährgen ins bett steigen, nur weil sie hübsch ist und interesse an dir zeigt...? :o




> Auch die Argumentation ? die ja einige von Euch eingebracht haben ? dass man sie danach erpressen könnte hat so ihren Reiz. Andererseits wäre das äusserst fragwürdig und sicher nicht die feine Art.


hallo?!?! das ist nur nicht die feine art, das ist ne straftat und könnte DIR dein leben verbauen... ihres sowieso, weil "es" dann ja logischerweie rauskommt...


vergiß es einfach ganz schnell und verzicht auf private nachhilfe ihrerseits...


----------



## SirSmokalot (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Ich habe ja keine ahnung ob deine geschichte wahr oda erlogen ist, aber bitte; du kannst ja die arme frau nicht einfach arbeitslos machen!!! wenn sie dir gefällt is eh klar was zu tun ist und wenn nit is es auch klar.. aba mach sie doch bitte nit arbeitslos weil sie dich gefragt hat ob du dich schneller wäschst als andere!! oder geht's dir so nahe dass du nun ernsthaft hilfe benötigst? sie hat dich ja nicht gefragt ob sie dir die ohren abschneiden darf!!!!
Is ja eigentlich a kuhle sache, besser eine lehrerin die auf einen steht als solche die wöchentlich briefe heimschicken weil sie ein klärendes gespräch mit deinen eltern suchen (so wars nämlich bei mir!)
unter der dusche onanieren... haahahaahahahaahah es is ja wirklich nurl ustig


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Schulrat informieren?? Eltern einweihen??
Was seid Ihr eigentlich für Blockwärte?

Hör nicht auf die anderen!
Wenn Du schon 17 Jahre alt bist, und nicht willst, dass diese Dame Dir weiterhin solche Angebote macht, dann wirst Du doch wohl Schneid genug haben, zu Ihr zu sagen: "Frau Neumann/Schmidt/Huber, bitte stellen Sie mir keine solchen privaten Fragen mehr. Ich möchte das nicht." Basta.

Erst wenn Sie danach immer noch nicht aufhört, bzw. deine schulischen Leistungen schlechter bewertet, solltest Du drüber nachdenken, Dritte einzuschalten. Bist ja schließlich keine Memme, oder? 

Außerdem spricht m.E. nichts dagegen, Dir von einer erfahrenen Frau mal zeigen zu lassen, wo der Barthel überall den Most holen kann. Das ist wäre ein sehr freundliches Angebot von Ihr, falls das alles stimmt.

Aber ob Sie Dir überhaupt gefällt, oder ob Du dann später evtl. einen Dachschaden davon bekommst, weil Du das geistig nicht verarbeiten kannst, kann man ohne Dich näher zu kennen, nicht entscheiden ...


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 16:27 schrieb Tom_Borovskis:[/l]
> Außerdem spricht m.E. nichts dagegen, Dir von einer erfahrenen Frau mal zeigen zu lassen, wo der Barthel überall den Most holen kann.


wenn er ihr schutzbefohlener ist, dann spricht sehr wohl was dagegen...


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 16:30 schrieb Herbboy:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 05.08.03 um 16:27 schrieb Tom_Borovskis:[/l]
> ...



Nicht ganz!
Aus Sicht der Lehrerin spricht natürlich so einiges dagegen - und aus Ihrer Sicht ist die Sache auch juristisch sehr gefährlich.

Aber die Lehrerin fragte uns nicht nach unserer Meinung, sondern unser junger Glückspilz hier.

Und aus Sicht des Jungen: was spricht da dagegen?
Er hat klar die besseren Karten, egal was passiert.
Wo macht er sich strafbar? 
Was riskiert er genau?

Also außer AIDS oder eine Vaterschaft oder so ... und dem kann man ja vorbeugen.


----------



## DFens (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> Aus Sicht der Lehrerin spricht natürlich so einiges dagegen - und aus Ihrer Sicht ist die Sache womöglich auch juristisch gefährlich.
> 
> Aber die Lehrerin fragt uns nicht nach unserer Meinung, sondern unser junger Glückspilz hier.
> 
> ...


Der Mann spricht die Wahrheit. Und wenn die Olle nicht verheiratet wär, wäre ich der erste, der sagt: "Rein in den Sattel, kräftig in den Steigbügeln festkrallen und wieder aufsteigen, wenn man mal abgeworfen wird!"

Das sagt allerdings mein Verstand. Mein Schwanz hätte vielleicht ne andere Meinung zu der Angelegenheit, aber dazu müsste ich die Dame kennen


----------



## Achzo (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 16:33 schrieb Tom_Borovskis:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 05.08.03 um 16:30 schrieb Herbboy:[/l]
> ...




Das sagst du nur, weil du permanent spitz bist *fg*


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> Das sagst du nur, weil du permanent spitz bist *fg*



Hehe ... nö ... das sag ich nur, weil meine Chemielehrerin ziemlich gei ... äh ... gutaussehend war, und sämtliche Jungs in der Klasse sich über so eine "Nachhilfe" überaus gefreut hätten ...


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 16:33 schrieb Tom_Borovskis:[/l]
> Nicht ganz!
> Aus Sicht der Lehrerin spricht natürlich so einiges dagegen - und aus Ihrer Sicht ist die Sache auch juristisch sehr gefährlich.
> 
> ...



juristisch nichts, mich wundert allerdings sehr, dass ein erwachsener mann nem jugendlichen zu etwas rät, mit dem er das leben eines anderes menschen versauen kann, und das nur für ein bisschen spaß... hier geht's ja nicht nicht um ne lovestory, sondern nur um den "reiz"... ich finde es absolut unter aller sau, auch wenn die frau selber wissen sollte, was es bedeuten kann. im endeffekt braucht er nur "nö" zu sagen und die "gefahr" ist gebannt, sagt er aber zu, dann ist wie gesagt das künftige leben einer mutter(!) in gefahr. wenn's rauskommt ist ie karriere versaut, die familie wird drunter leiden. und dann hätte unser "glückspilz" ne mitschuld, nur halt keine juristische.

ich halte das für ne ganz schlechte idee, auch wenn die chemie (hahaha) zwischen den beiden stimmen sollte... wenn da mehr als nur der sexuelle reiz ist, dann solle er halt die schule wechseln, is ja he grad ferienzeit, dann darf er sgar mit ihr ganz offiziell.


----------



## Stadler (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Bei uns liefen nur optische Umweltverschmutzungen rum. Dafür waren die Mädels umso hübscher.


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 16:58 schrieb Stadler:[/l]
> Bei uns liefen nur optische Umweltverschmutzungen rum. Dafür waren die Mädels umso hübscher.



Unser Chemielehrer is 50 und zudem noch .... ..... .... schw.. äh homosexuell


----------



## b09 (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 16:57 schrieb Herbboy:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 05.08.03 um 16:33 schrieb Tom_Borovskis:[/l]
> ...



ich gebe dir echt herboy, die Familie der frau, darf nicht aufs spiel gesetzt werden, aber wenn sie nicht verheiratet wäre, wäre doch das kein problem, AUssehen vorrausgestzt

mfg
b09


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> juristisch nichts, mich wundert allerdings sehr, dass ein erwachsener mann nem jugendlichen zu etwas rät, mit dem er das leben eines anderes menschen versauen kann, und das nur für ein bisschen spaß... hier geht's ja nicht nicht um ne lovestory, sondern nur um den "reiz"... ich finde es absolut unter aller sau, auch wenn die frau selber wissen sollte, was es bedeuten kann. im endeffekt braucht er nur "nö" zu sagen und die "gefahr" ist gebannt, sagt er aber zu, dann ist wie gesagt das künftige leben einer mutter(!) in gefahr. wenn's rauskommt ist ie karriere versaut, die familie wird drunter leiden. und dann hätte unser "glückspilz" ne mitschuld, nur halt keine juristische.
> 
> ich halte das für ne ganz schlechte idee, auch wenn die chemie (hahaha) zwischen den beiden stimmen sollte... wenn da mehr als nur der sexuelle reiz ist, dann solle er halt die schule wechseln, is ja he grad ferienzeit, dann darf er sgar mit ihr ganz offiziell.



Natürlich hat da jeder seine eigene Meinung. 
Der eine hat - wie Du - relativ eng gefasste Moralvorstellungen, der andere zieht die Grenzen eben weiter.
Ich persönlich kann wie gesagt nichts Anstößiges daran finden -
auch wenn es Dich wundert, was mich übrigens nicht wundert ...
Wie eingangs erwähnt, würde ich ein sofortiges "Verpetzen" an Eltern oder die Schulleitung als deutlich unmoralischer einstufen.

Außerdem: "das Leben versauen" ... tststs ...
Der 17-Jährige versaut da gar keinem das Leben.
Wenn eine verheiratete Frau mit Kind in dem Alter Ihrem Mann untreu sein will, dann passiert das - ob nun der Thread-Ersteller dafür herhalten muss oder ein beliebiger anderer. 
Der Zeitpunkt, zum dem diese Ehe kaputt gagangen ist, liegt nämlich lange zurück.
Außerdem habe ich ihn nicht aufgefordert, etwas mit dieser Dame anzufangen UND sie dann irgendwie zu erpressen, was ich persönlich ebenfalls wieder als sehr umoralisch einstufen würde.

Überhaupt: Die Frau ist eine Akademikerin mit abgeschlossenem Studium, mehreren erfolgreich absolvierten Staatsexamina und mehreren Jahren "Fronterfahrung" an einer Schule. Die ist garantiert schlau und abgebrüht genug, um GENAU zu wissen, was sie tut ...


----------



## aph (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 16:39 schrieb DFens:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Aus Sicht der Lehrerin spricht natürlich so einiges dagegen - und aus Ihrer Sicht ist die Sache womöglich auch juristisch gefährlich.
> ...



Da stimme ich zu. Zwar deutet ihr Verhalten daraufhin, dass mit ihrer Ehe so einiges nicht zu stimmen scheint (die Story ist für mich ne eindeutige Anmache), aber dennoch würde ich bei sowas warten, bis sie das geklärt hat. Sprich: Solange sie noch mit ihrem Mann zusammenlebt, wäre sie für mich tabu.


----------



## Diablo4 (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 17:03 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 05.08.03 um 16:58 schrieb Stadler:[/l]
> ...



Könnte meiner sein ^^


----------



## rappit (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 17:30 schrieb aph:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 05.08.03 um 16:39 schrieb DFens:[/l]
> ...




Vielleicht stimmt alles in ihrer ehe und sie will nur mal was neues ausprobieren.
Und: Wieso ist sie tabu wenn sie mit ihrem Mann zusammenlebt? Die will sicher keine beziehung mit einem 17 jährigen ( die 3 monate max. halten würde) wo sie zudem noch ihren job verliert. Die will sicher nur sex mit einem jüngeren.....


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> Vielleicht stimmt alles in ihrer ehe und sie will nur mal was neues ausprobieren.
> Und: Wieso ist sie tabu wenn sie mit ihrem Mann zusammenlebt? Die will sicher keine beziehung mit einem 17 jährigen ( die 3 monate max. halten würde) wo sie zudem noch ihren job verliert. Die will sicher nur sex mit einem jüngeren.....



Endlich spricht es mal einer aus!

Vielleicht toleriert ihr Mann das Ganze.
Vielleicht stand er sogar schon hinter der Gardine und hat auf seinen Einsatz gewartet. *grunz*
Wenn Du darauf eingestiegen wärst, hätte sie als nächstes sagen können: "Du Schnucki, mein Mann würde sooo gerne mal dabei zusehen ..." -
- und ruckzuck wärste drin - im Seniorenswingerclub.

Hehe ...


----------



## El_Bronchito (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> Endlich spricht es mal einer aus!
> 
> Vielleicht toleriert ihr Mann das Ganze.
> Vielleicht stand er sogar schon hinter der Gardine und hat auf seinen Einsatz gewartet. *grunz*
> ...



Erst ermutigst du den "armen" Jungen und jetzt machst du ihm furchtbare Angst. Selbst wenn er jetzt was mit ihr anfangen wollte, könnte er sich nicht wirklich darauf "konzentrieren", weil er die ganze Zeit an den Mann denken muss.


----------



## Hells_Bells (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 22:07 schrieb Tom_Borovskis:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Vielleicht stimmt alles in ihrer ehe und sie will nur mal was neues ausprobieren.
> ...



Oh, mann, der war gut....Wieher.

Zum Thema: Bin auch der Meinung, es hat noch keinem geschadet, vernünftig angelernt zu werden. 
Sicher ist es dem Ehemann und der Tochter gegenüber nicht unbedingt moralisch, aber das ist dann die Angelegenheit der Lehrerin, nicht die des Threadstellers.
Nimm mit was Du kriegen kannst, falls Du Dich anders entscheidest mach es Ihr höflich klar, das Du nichts von Ihr willst.
Also, da die Schulleitung einzuschalten oder die Eltern wäre das letzte, Arthur Peauty (16 tons, knick knack you know ?).
Sollte das ganze in unsittliche Belästigungen ausarten (hechel), kannst Du immer noch die Eltern informieren.
Jedenfalls würde ich an Deiner Stelle wegen eines Annäherungsversuches nicht das Leben eines anderen ruinieren.
Vielleicht wollte sie sich auch nur interressant machen und ausloten wie weit sie gehen kann oder ob sie bei Jüngeren noch ankommt.

TAKE A WALK ON THE WILD SIDE !


----------



## rappit (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 22:50 schrieb El_Bronchito:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Endlich spricht es mal einer aus!
> ...



Seh ich auch so. Unser Tom ist ja ein richtig "Schlimmer" *ächz* *g*
Die Idee mit dem Seniorenswingerclub würde ihm auch sicher gefallen :-p


----------



## FetterBruder (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Mann, Mann, Mann... Leute, ihr seid die Besten... Ich hab mich köstlich amüsiert beim lesen dieses Threads *eine Träne aus dem Auge wischt*

Wie kann man eigentlich so doof sein? Oder was für ne Weichflöte bisten du? Da kann ja nur der Mutterinstinkt von der Frau gesprochen haben.... Und ihr macht hier son Geschiss....


P.S. Mein Chemielehrer is ein ganz Rosaplüschiger... Und er schwenkt vom andern Ufer die Flage und will uns bekehren *grusel*


----------



## zanellchen (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

"manchmal unter der dusche onanieren" ... he,he ich lach mich krank...
für einmal übernimmt die community wohl die aufgabe des dr. sommer teams. 

im ernst: wenn dir die alte gefällt - lass es krachen! wenn nicht, lass es bleiben. so einfach ist das. punkt. 

ps: lümmeltüte nicht vergessen!


----------



## Hells_Bells (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 23:42 schrieb zanellchen:[/l]
> "manchmal unter der dusche onanieren" ... he,he ich lach mich krank...
> für einmal übernimmt die community wohl die aufgabe des dr. sommer teams.
> 
> ...



Wieso ? Auch in dieser Community hat es zugeschlagen: DAS SOMMERLOCH !
Ich find's amüsant.


----------



## Urma (5. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 23:48 schrieb Hells_Bells:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 05.08.03 um 23:42 schrieb zanellchen:[/l]
> ...



Wohl eher das Dr. Sommerloch 
btw. Ich würd mir die mal gern anschaun , haste ne Webcam ?


----------



## RLBob (6. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> Wohl eher das Dr. Sommerloch
> btw. Ich würd mir die mal gern anschaun , haste ne Webcam ?



Hihi, das is eine Idee...
Kannst du nicht mal ein Bild von ihr auftreiben? Aus einer Abizeitung oder sowas? Jetzt wo du jedermanns Interesse geweckt hast...

Ciao
R.L.


----------



## The7ime (6. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 06.08.03 um 01:17 schrieb RLBob:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Wohl eher das Dr. Sommerloch
> ...


ich will auch sehen...
(um es mit den Worten eines kartenspielers zu sagen)
ich hatte immer nur Chemielehr*er* und bloß eine gut aussehende Französisch-referendar*in* - schade eigentlich... *seufz*


----------



## HanFred (6. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 06.08.03 um 02:28 schrieb The7ime:[/l]
> 
> ich hatte immer nur Chemielehrer und bloß eine gut aussehende Französisch-referendarin - schade eigentlich... *seufz*



wir hatten mal eine französisch-aushilfe. sie hatte rötliches langes haar und war halb deutsch halb venezolanisch (ihr name war Krimhild :Þ ).
sehr hübsch, sehr gute figur und ein hammer akzent *schwärm*
ein schulkamerad war recht frech ("haben sie einen freund" vor der klasse *g*), hat immer dumme fragen gestellt - worauf sie sich über sein pult lehnte und man ihre oberweite bestaunen konnte (die auch wohlgeformt war - nicht etwa übertrieben gross, falls ihr das gedacht haben solltet  ).
das wär etwa die einzige, die mir gefallen hätte von all meinen ehemaligen lehrpersonen.

[edit] zum topic:
ich finde auch, dass ein erwachsener (!) mensch selber verantwortlich ist für sein tun. die lehrerin würde die konsequenzen, die sie in so einem fall kennen würde, selber tragen müssen.
warum sollte man immer alle anderen vor ihrer eigenen dummheit beschützen wollen? klar kann die familie nix dafür aber der schüler IMO eben auch nicht - der impuls geht ja von ihr aus (wenn es denn überhaupt so ist), sie ist ein erwachsener mensch...ihr bier!
also wenn sie hübsch ist ...


----------



## zanellchen (6. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 15:16 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> Bitte nehmt Euch kurz Zeit und lest folgende ? wahre ? Begebenheit;
> 
> Im Grunde hat alles damit angefangen, dass ich so wahnsinnig schlecht in Chemie bin. Meine Lehrerin muss wohl Mitleid (oder andere Gefühle, siehe weiter unten,) gehabt haben. Sie schlug mir vor, dass wir uns während den Ferien ja mal treffen könnten. Ich nahm das Angebot dankend an. Zuerst war ja auch alles ganz normal. Wir repetierten die Kapitel Salze, Säure und Basen und schauten noch ein wenig die Redox-Gleichungen an. Aber nach einiger Zeit (nach dem 3. mal) begann sie plötzlich sonderbare Fragen zu stellen.
> ...




und, wieder nachhilfe "genossen"? nimmt mich irgendwie wunder wie die sache sich entwickelt....


----------



## Brat_Maxe (6. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Vielleicht wollte sie dich ja nur veräppeln. Triff dich am besten noch mal mit ihr und wenn sie dich wieder fragt, dann sag ihr einfach, dass du nicht über solche persönlichen Dinge reden möchtest. Wenn sie das nicht einsieht, hör am besten auf, dich mit ihr zu treffen. Ich persönlich finde es schon etwas komisch, wenn eine Lehrerin, die ja noch mindestens ein halbes Dutzend anderer schlechter Schüler haben muss, plötzlich einige Tage in den Ferien opfert. Ich denke, ich würde darüber lieber nicht mit den Eltern reden, solange ich selber noch was dran ändern kann. Die würden wahrscheinlich gleich Panik kriegen.


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (6. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Argh  , unsere jetzige sportlehrerin........... 
24 jahre alt, blond, n körper wie *etwasgeileseinsetz* 
und nen knackigen und runden 



Spoiler



das wüsstest du wohl gerne


 .....................

Achja , mich würd mal interessieren , was du geantwortet has , als sie dich gefragt hat , ob du unter der dusche onanierst


----------



## JimmyDynamite (6. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

oh man mich zerreist es fast vor lachen, das ist der Thrad des Monat.
Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die 4 Klasse Hauptschuhle da haben wir mit unserer Lehrerin flaschendrehen gespielt, bin zwar leider nicht ich gewesen aber einer war der Glücklich und hat sie küssen dürfen mit zunge natürlich. 

Aber nim  wieder Nachhilfe von ihr und sag uns wies weiter geht.
und erzähl uns dann alles auch die geilen Szenen


----------



## Stadler (6. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die 4 Klasse Hauptschuhle da haben wir mit unserer Lehrerin flaschendrehen gespielt, bin zwar leider nicht ich gewesen aber einer war der Glücklich und hat sie küssen dürfen mit zunge natürlich.


Bitte?


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (6. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 06.08.03 um 15:06 schrieb Stadler:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die 4 Klasse Hauptschuhle da haben wir mit unserer Lehrerin flaschendrehen gespielt, bin zwar leider nicht ich gewesen aber einer war der Glücklich und hat sie küssen dürfen mit zunge natürlich.
> ...



is doch klar , *HAUPTSCHULE* ......
Du meinst wahrscheinlich die 4. hauptschulklasse , also die 8


----------



## Herbboy (6. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 17:05 schrieb Tom_Borovskis:[/l]
> Außerdem: "das Leben versauen" ... tststs ...
> Der 17-Jährige versaut da gar keinem das Leben.
> Wenn eine verheiratete Frau mit Kind in dem Alter Ihrem Mann untreu sein will, dann passiert das - ob nun der Thread-Ersteller dafür herhalten muss oder ein beliebiger anderer.


du hast das falsch verstanden: ich meinte mit dem "versauen" die tatsache, dass beim spaßhaben mit einem minderjährigen schutzbfohlenen auch die berufliche seite erstmal am arsch ist, was bei einem zB 18jährigen automechaniker-lehrling als gspiele keinerlei rolle spielen würde. dazu dann das gerede in der nachbarschaft+freundes/bekanntenkreis, welches in SO einem fall 100%ig um einiges härter ist als bei einem "normalen" fremdgehen. das ganze wird sich auch durch hänseleien auf die kinder auswirken, und zwar deutlich stärker als bei einem fremdgehen mit einem nicht-schüler.




> Überhaupt: Die Frau ist eine Akademikerin mit abgeschlossenem Studium, mehreren erfolgreich absolvierten Staatsexamina und mehreren Jahren "Fronterfahrung" an einer Schule. Die ist garantiert schlau und abgebrüht genug, um GENAU zu wissen, was sie tut ...


ganz offensichtlich ist sie das NICHT...

ich halte es weiterhin für ne blöde idee, zumal es ja nur um einen reiz geht und nicht um mehr. dafür sind die evtl. folgen einfach zu groß.


----------



## zanellchen (6. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

ich halte es weiterhin für ne blöde idee, zumal es ja nur um einen reiz geht und nicht um mehr. dafür sind die evtl. folgen einfach zu groß. 
 [/quote]

aber natürlich geht es bei der geschichte NUR um den reiz, wo ist denn da das problem? täglich werden unzählige ehemänner/frauen betrogen nur weil  halt ein reiz da ist. auch diese leute setzen dabei ihre karriere/ehe/gesundhei/leben usw. aufs spiel. so ist nunmal unsere welt. schutzbefohlener oder nicht, sind wir realistisch: wenn das fleisch spricht spielt das den beiden wohl keine grosse rolle mehr. 
sind wir also nicht naiv: wenn der verfasser dieser rubrik was mit seiner chemielehrerin haben will - und sie es will - dann ist es halt so.


----------



## elminster (6. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> Schade, dass mir früher sowas nicht passiert ist! Ich glaub, ich hatte einfach die falschen Lehrerinnen



Ich hatte leider nur Männer in Chemie und die haben allesamt noch gestunken.. Deswegen hab ich das Fach wohl auch gehasst.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 06.08.03 um 16:44 schrieb zanellchen:[/l]
> 
> 
> ich halte es weiterhin für ne blöde idee, zumal es ja nur um einen reiz geht und nicht um mehr. dafür sind die evtl. folgen einfach zu groß.





> aber natürlich geht es bei der geschichte NUR um den reiz, wo ist denn da das problem? täglich werden unzählige ehemänner/frauen betrogen nur weil  halt ein reiz da ist. auch diese leute setzen dabei ihre karriere/ehe/gesundhei/leben usw. aufs spiel. so ist nunmal unsere welt. schutzbefohlener oder nicht, sind wir realistisch: wenn das fleisch spricht spielt das den beiden wohl keine grosse rolle mehr.
> sind wir also nicht naiv: wenn der verfasser dieser rubrik was mit seiner chemielehrerin haben will - und sie es will - dann ist es halt so.



So ist es leider in unserer Gesellschaft! Jeder denkt nur an seinen Spass, aber die Verantwortung dafür will dann keiner tragen. Schade, das sich die Menschheit so negativ entwickelt hat  Da muss ich Herbboy recht geben, ich bin auch seiner Ansicht! Was bringt es denn für wenige Minuten Spaß ganze Existenzen auf's Spiel zu setzen???? Die Chemielehrerin würde ihren Job verlieren, ihre Ehe würde daran kaputt gehen, vor allem ihr/e Kind/er würden doch dann darunter leiden! Außerdem würde er sich damit auch ins eigene Fleisch schneiden! Also lieber Sitzungskalender, lass dich lieber nicht auf so ein Spiel ein, auch wenn es manche hier raten! Du kannst dabei eigentlich nur verlieren! Und Du versaust dir dein Leben vielleicht noch damit! Wenn du Spass haben willst, dann such dir eine "richtige" Freundin!


----------



## Azraelzero (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 06.08.03 um 14:45 schrieb JimmyDynamite:[/l]
> oh man mich zerreist es fast vor lachen, das ist der Thrad des Monat.
> Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die 4 Klasse Hauptschuhle da haben wir mit unserer Lehrerin flaschendrehen gespielt, bin zwar leider nicht ich gewesen aber einer war der Glücklich und hat sie küssen dürfen mit zunge natürlich.


Na da leck mich fett  Wenn den Scheiss einer ausgeplaudert hätte.... aber amüsant find ichs 

Zum Thema:


> Natürlich hat da jeder seine eigene Meinung.
> Der eine hat - wie Du - relativ eng gefasste Moralvorstellungen, der andere zieht die Grenzen eben weiter.
> Ich persönlich kann wie gesagt nichts Anstößiges daran finden -
> auch wenn es Dich wundert, was mich übrigens nicht wundert ...
> Wie eingangs erwähnt, würde ich ein sofortiges "Verpetzen" an Eltern oder die Schulleitung als deutlich unmoralischer einstufen.


Seine Moralvorstellungen sind nicht eng gefasst, sondern er schlägt vor, die Lehrerin vor sich selbst zu beschützen (vielleicht geht ihr ja ein Licht auf, wer weiss?). Generell hab ich auch nichts gegen so ein Abenteuer. Wenn man allerdings über den Familienstand der anderen Person so gut informiert ist und daraus schliessen kann, dass (wahrscheinlich) ein erheblicher Schaden entsteht, halte ich es für etwas egoistisch, diesen Standpunkt einfach ausser Acht zu lassen.



> Außerdem: "das Leben versauen" ... tststs ...
> Der 17-Jährige versaut da gar keinem das Leben.
> Wenn eine verheiratete Frau mit Kind in dem Alter Ihrem Mann untreu sein will, dann passiert das - ob nun der Thread-Ersteller dafür herhalten muss oder ein beliebiger anderer.
> Der Zeitpunkt, zum dem diese Ehe kaputt gagangen ist, liegt nämlich lange zurück.


So kann man es sich selbst darstellen, um keine schlechtes Gewissen zu haben. Ohne die Frau näher zu kennen, kann niemand ein Urteil darüber fällen, inwiefern die Ehe schon kaputt ist.


> Außerdem habe ich ihn nicht aufgefordert, etwas mit dieser Dame anzufangen UND sie dann irgendwie zu erpressen, was ich persönlich ebenfalls wieder als sehr umoralisch einstufen würde.


Da stimme ich dir vollauf zu: DAS wäre wohl die übelste Scheisse, die du dir erlauben könntest.


> Überhaupt: Die Frau ist eine Akademikerin mit abgeschlossenem Studium, mehreren erfolgreich absolvierten Staatsexamina und mehreren Jahren "Fronterfahrung" an einer Schule. Die ist garantiert schlau und abgebrüht genug, um GENAU zu wissen, was sie tut ...


Ein gebildeter Mensch muss nicht zwangsweise die selbe Kompetenz in seinem sozialen Verhalten aufweisen, wie er es bei wissenschaftlichen Gebieten tut. Zudem könnte sie sich ja auch einfach in einer Krise befinden oder? 

@Sitzungskalender 
Alles in allem würd ich die Finger von der Frau lassen (sowohl zu deinem als auch zu ihrem Wohl). Für dich hätte es bestimmt keine so schlimmen Folgen wie für sie, aber hättest du kein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn sie ihren Job verlieren würde (und das wird sie bei so einem Vorfall)?


----------



## HanFred (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 07.08.03 um 09:21 schrieb Azraelzero:[/l]
> 
> Ein gebildeter Mensch muss nicht zwangsweise die selbe Kompetenz in seinem sozialen Verhalten aufweisen, wie er es bei wissenschaftlichen Gebieten tut.



ein sehr wichtiger und richtiger satz.
ausserdem möchte ich erwähnen, dass ich sehr wohl hohe moralvorstellungen habe, aber hier geht der impuls halt einfach von ihr aus (wie gesagt ist das noch nicht einmal sicher), und ich wüsste nicht, wie das dem schüler schaden könnte. wenn sie sich ihr leben verbauen will, ist es ihr problem. sie weiss ganz genau, was da passieren kann. er kann nix dafür, wenn ihre familie kaputtgeht.
gut, ich würd vermutlich testen, wie weit sie ginge, um dann trotzdem nachzufragen, was ihr ehemann zu solchen spielchen meine. das dürfte eventuelle "attacken" mal aufs erste abschwächen... schätze ich.


----------



## zanellchen (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 07.08.03 um 01:18 schrieb Shadow_Man:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 06.08.03 um 16:44 schrieb zanellchen:[/l]
> ...




Die Geschichte auf unsere heutige Gesellschaft umzumünzen, scheint mir gar etwas zu einfach. Hast Du Dich schon einmal mit den Sittlichkeiten des alten Roms befasst? Das ist ja schon ne Weile her, aber im Vergleich damit hat sich unsere Gesellschaft nicht negativ sondern vielmehr positiv entwickelt (z.B. ?Lustknaben? usw.). Versteht mich nicht falsch: Auch ich habe, man glaubt es kaum  ,  moralischen Werte; aber eine ?Lehrer-Schüler-Geschichte? als den moralischen Zerfall des Abendlandes zu bezeichnen ist ja wohl nicht zutreffend. Ausserdem: Was jammert ihr hier rum von wegen ?die arme Lehrerin verliert ihren Job? oder ?ihre Ehe würde in die Brüche gehen?. Wer so argumentiert macht ? einmal mehr ? den Täter zum Opfer....


----------



## HanFred (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

ich bin zwar oft nicht einverstanden mit dem "täter zum opfer" spruch, aber hier muss ich dir zustimmen.
und früher war es tatsächlich nicht besser als heute, das ist ja wohl klar. was früher sicher anders war ist, dass die meinung der bevölkerung noch nicht durch medien gebildet wurde. die wiederum auch nicht die möglichkeit hatten, über alles zu berichten, was irgendwo in der welt passiert ist. alles eine informationsfrage, passieren _konnte_ früher naturgemäss also viel mehr, weil meistens niemand ausser den betroffenen je etwas davon erfahren hat.


----------



## DFens (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Und?
Hat sie dich mittlerweile ganzheitlich in die Materie eingeführt?!?


----------



## Azraelzero (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 07.08.03 um 10:59 schrieb HanFred:[/l]
> ich bin zwar oft nicht einverstanden mit dem "täter zum opfer" spruch, aber hier muss ich dir zustimmen.
> und früher war es tatsächlich nicht besser als heute, das ist ja wohl klar. was früher sicher anders war ist, dass die meinung der bevölkerung noch nicht durch medien gebildet wurde. die wiederum auch nicht die möglichkeit hatten, über alles zu berichten, was irgendwo in der welt passiert ist. alles eine informationsfrage, passieren konnte früher naturgemäss also viel mehr, weil meistens niemand ausser den betroffenen je etwas davon erfahren hat.



Ich seh in der ganzen Sache gar kein Opfer. Da er ja, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, sich schon einiges zu der Sache überlegt hat und auch nicht naiv zu sein scheint, seh ich ihn als gleichwertigen Akteur.

Einen Leidtragenden gäbe es nur, falls die Sache rauskommen würde. Und aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach wäre da die Lehrerin wesentlich schlimmer betroffen als unser Romeo


----------



## Blasius (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Ich finde das Ganze nicht wirklich witzig (wenn es denn stimmt).

Wir reden hier ja nicht über moralische Bedenken im Sinne des Ehebruchs (da wäre ich auch eher tolerant  ), sondern um das schon einmal erwähnte Verhältnis Schüler-Lehrer ("Schutzbefohlene").

Wenn nun ein/e Lehrer/in ihre Machtposition ausnutzt, um Schüler/innen sexuell zu belästigen, nötigen oder am Ende sogar zu mißbrauchen, dann muss gegen solche Lehrer vorgegangen werden.

Jetzt gehen hier mit einigen die Hormone durch, weil es sich ja um einen Jungen handelt. Und wer hatte nicht schon mal feuchte Träume von einer attraktiven Lehrerin?

Allerdings ist es ja in unserem Fall so, dass der Junge von der Lehrerin offenbar bedrängt wird. Ich kann aus seinen bisherigen Kommentaren nicht herauslesen, dass er sich irgendwie von dieser Frau sexuell angezogen wird. Er scheint sich nur um die Konsequenzen seines Handelns Sorgen zu machen: "was passiert, wenn ich nein sage?".

Und genau diesem Druck setzt die Lehrerin diesen jungen Mann BEWUSST aus. Sie weiß genau, dass sie im Prinzip erst mal in der stärkeren Position ist, dass auf der anderen Seite Scham und Unsicherheit überwiegen.

Also, liebe Leute, es geht hier nicht um die Manifestation eurer pubertären Träume, die jetzt einer von uns ausleben kann, es geht um den Mißbrauch von Machtpositionen. Und wer weiß, was diese Lehrerin noch so alles treibt?

Naja, ich würde mal gerne wissen was hier los wäre, wenn der threadersteller ein Mädchen wäre, die von einem Lehrer auf ähnliche Art und Weise bedrängt worden wäre.

Hier noch mal zur Verdeutlichung:


> Wer sexuelle Handlungen an einer Person unter 16 Jahren, die ihm zur Erziehung, zur Ausbildung oder zur Betreuung in der Lebensführung anvertraut ist, an einer Person unter 18 Jahren, die ihm zur Erziehung, Ausbildung oder zur Betreuung in der Lebensführung anvertraut oder im Rahmen eines Dienst- oder Arbeitsverhältnisses untergeordnet ist, unter Mißbrauch einer mit dem Erziehungs-, Betreuungs-, Dienst- oder Arbeitsverhältnis verbundenen Abhängigkeit oder an einem noch nicht 18 Jahre alten leiblichen oder angenommenen Kind vornimmt oder an sich von einem Schutzbefohlenen vornehmen läßt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft. Vgl. § 174 Strafgesetzbuch.





Also, nicht einschüchtern lassen, deutlich "nein" sagen, ohne Konsequenzen fürchten zu müssen. Denn *wenn* Dich diese Lehrerin hinterher wirklich in irgendeiner Form benachteiligt, dann bist Du in der stärkeren Position, dann kannst Du immer noch Eltern, Vertrauenslehrer oder wen auch immer einschalten.

Sowas geht übrigens auch anonym per "Schüler-Sorgentelefon". Die gibts in jeder größeren Stadt, such Dir einfach was aus Deiner Umgebung raus.


P.S.: wenn Du *doch* auch von Dir aus geil auf die Alte bist, dann vergiss alles was ich geschrieben habe und hör auf DFens und Tom


----------



## subaridu (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 07.08.03 um 11:31 schrieb Blasius:[/l]
> Ich finde das Ganze nicht wirklich witzig (wenn es denn stimmt).
> 
> Wir reden hier ja nicht über moralische Bedenken im Sinne des Ehebruchs (da wäre ich auch eher tolerant  ), sondern um das schon einmal erwähnte Verhältnis Schüler-Lehrer ("Schutzbefohlene").
> ...



Das wohl bisher beste Statement!  Mit einer Ausnahme bin ich voll und ganz mit Blasius Post einverstanden. Der junge Mann hat uns zu wenig Informationen gegeben, als dass wir daraus schliessen könnten, dass sie ihn überhaupt unter Druck setzt. Manchmal sagen Leute einfach komische Sachen.

Grüsse
suba


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Neeeee - 
also einige Sachen, die dazu mittlerweile gesagt wurden, kann ich nun wirklich nicht unterstreichen. 

Z.B. Azraelzeros Ansicht, dass man mündige Bürger "vor sich selbst schützen muss".
Das mag für manchen hier vielleicht positiv klingen, aber da schwingt unter der Obefläche ganz gefährliches Gedankengut mit!
Im Rahmen der Kindeserziehung und der Krankenbetreuung kann es legitim sein, Menschen vor sich selbst zu schützen, aber - nochmal - die Frau ist knapp 40.
Wer nimmt hier für sich in Anspruch, besser zu wissen, was für die Frau gut ist, und was nicht?
Das kann nur die Frau selbst entscheiden, und sonst keiner!

Überhaupt - vielleicht ist die Frau seit Jahrzehnten in Ihrer Ehe todunglücklich, und wenn der Threadersteller sie jetzt harrsch zurückweist, nimmt sie sich das Leben, weil selbst der pummelige, 17-jährige Benjamin mit den dicken Brillengläsern (könnte ja sein, dass er so aussieht ... hehe ...) sie nicht will. 
 
Toller "Schutz vor sich selbst "!
Aber wer kann das schon wissen?

Also wenn ich mal beschliessen würde, z.B. all mein Hab und Gut zu verschenken um als Bettelmönch nach Nepal zu gehen, da wäre ich ziemlich sauer, wenn Azraelzero beschliessen würde, er "muss mich vor mir selbst beschützen" - nur weil er das was ich machen will, eben nicht "gut" oder "normal" findet.

Ansonsten voll Zustimmung zu Blasius´ Posting!
Wenn Du NICHT scharf auf die Frau bist, und sie Dich ernsthaft unter Druck setzen will, dann wehre die nach Kräften dagegen!
Gefällt Sie Dir hingegen gut, dann ... kannst Du ja mal tun, was Dackelrüden eben so tun, wenn sie es tun ... hehe ...

Los! Sag uns endlich mal, ob sie Dir gefällt!


----------



## boy_sets_fire (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Also ich wart hier ja nur auf das große "April,April"...klingt für mich nur wie der feuchte Traum eines pubertierenden Jungen, zumal sich der "Betroffene" ja auch nich mehr meldet....

gruß bsf


----------



## Crusher99 (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Vielleicht hat er gar keine Zeit mehr dafür...


----------



## DFens (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> P.S.: wenn Du doch auch von Dir aus geil auf die Alte bist, dann vergiss alles was ich geschrieben habe und hör auf DFens und Tom


Für's Protokoll. Ich würde die Dame nicht beglücken, weil sie verheiratet ist (das wäre dann auch schon Strafe genug ... von wegen Schulamt und so *pah*). Nach meinen Maßstäben wäre es Diebstahl. Sie ist schließlich das Eigentum eines Anderen. Wenn der Nachbar seine Karre mit dem Schlüssel im Schloss in seiner Garage stehen lässt, borgt man sie sich ja auch nicht einfach so für eine Spritztour aus, ohne vorher zu fragen!

Das Unterordnungsverhältnis würde mich wenig stören. Wenn ich eine Chefin hätte, die mir derlei Angebote unterbreitet und dabei noch ansehlich ist, würde ich nicht lange zögern. Da könnte man sich sogar extra ins Zeug legen und das Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen verbinden . Wie stehen denn die PC-Games Redakteure dazu?


----------



## Crusher99 (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> Nach meinen Maßstäben wäre es Diebstahl. Sie ist schließlich das Eigentum eines Anderen.



Wusste gar nicht, das Menschen Güter sind. Nur weil man verheiratet ist, gehört man nicht gleich jemandem... Da wären wir ja genau bei der Sache mit dem "Vor sich selbst beschützen, keine Rechte mehr und sowas...". Jeder muß selbst wissen was er tut.


----------



## DFens (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 07.08.03 um 13:30 schrieb Crusher99:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Nach meinen Maßstäben wäre es Diebstahl. Sie ist schließlich das Eigentum eines Anderen.
> ...



Noch nie bei einer Hochzeit gewesen, was?
Ich habe das schon mitmachen dürfen, sogar als Trauzeuge. War dabei, als die Braut in den Besitz des Mannes übergegangen ist. Und wie ihm im Gegenzug rituell die Eier abgeschnitten wurden, damit sie die an einer Kette um den Hals tragen kann.


----------



## zanellchen (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 07.08.03 um 13:41 schrieb DFens:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 07.08.03 um 13:30 schrieb Crusher99:[/l]
> ...



bitte?!?
"rituell die Eier abgeschnitten", "an einer Kette um den Hals tragen" ...
tausend Teufel, was habt ihr in Deutschland nur für Sitten...


----------



## Crusher99 (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 07.08.03 um 13:41 schrieb DFens:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 07.08.03 um 13:30 schrieb Crusher99:[/l]
> ...



Wenn man glücklich damit leben kann, sich gegenseitig die Freiheiten zu beschneiden, bitte - kein Problem. Ich würde mich jedoch niemals als Besitz von jemandem bezeichnen lassen. Kein Wunder, das jede zweite Ehe geschieden wird heutzutage...


----------



## Azraelzero (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 07.08.03 um 12:22 schrieb Tom_Borovskis:[/l]
> Neeeee -
> also einige Sachen, die dazu mittlerweile gesagt wurden, kann ich nun wirklich nicht unterstreichen.
> 
> Z.B. Azraelzeros Ansicht, dass man mündige Bürger "vor sich selbst schützen muss".


Hab ich mit keinem Wort gesagt.


> Das mag für manchen hier vielleicht positiv klingen, aber da schwingt unter der Obefläche ganz gefährliches Gedankengut mit!


Kaum. Ich sag ja: Ohne die genauen Details der Situation, kann man hier gar nichts mit Gewissheit sagen. Vielleicht wäre ein klärendes Gespräch zwischen Schüler und Lehrerin angebracht? Möglicherweise ist ihre Ehe wirklich schon seit Jahren die Hölle und sie will nur noch irgendwie raus, aber da wäre so eine Dummheit kaum der richtige Weg.
Wenn er mit ihr redet, kann er ihr vielleicht sogar einen Rat geben, wer weiss?


> Im Rahmen der Kindeserziehung und der Krankenbetreuung kann es legitim sein, Menschen vor sich selbst zu schützen, aber - nochmal - die Frau ist knapp 40.
> Wer nimmt hier für sich in Anspruch, besser zu wissen, was für die Frau gut ist, und was nicht?
> Das kann nur die Frau selbst entscheiden, und sonst keiner!


Wenn du aktiv beteiligt bist, liegt es eben nicht mehr "nur bei der Frau/Lehrerin", sondern du tust auch deinen Teil dazu und musst die Konsequenten tragen.


> Überhaupt - vielleicht ist die Frau seit Jahrzehnten in Ihrer Ehe todunglücklich, und wenn der Threadersteller sie jetzt harrsch zurückweist, nimmt sie sich das Leben, weil selbst der pummelige, 17-jährige Benjamin mit den dicken Brillengläsern (könnte ja sein, dass er so aussieht ... hehe ...) sie nicht will.
> 
> Toller "Schutz vor sich selbst "!
> Aber wer kann das schon wissen?


Wie erwähnt: Wir ganz sicher nicht.



> Also wenn ich mal beschliessen würde, z.B. all mein Hab und Gut zu verschenken um als Bettelmönch nach Nepal zu gehen, da wäre ich ziemlich sauer, wenn Azraelzero beschliessen würde, er "muss mich vor mir selbst beschützen" - nur weil er das was ich machen will, eben nicht "gut" oder "normal" findet.


Würd ich sicher nicht. Von mir aus kannst du sonstwas machen, solange ich nicht involviert bin. Ist ja dein Leben.



> Ansonsten voll Zustimmung zu Blasius´ Posting!
> Wenn Du NICHT scharf auf die Frau bist, und sie Dich ernsthaft unter Druck setzen will, dann wehre die nach Kräften dagegen!


Falls sie Sitzungskalender wirklich unter Druck setzt, dann muss er sich unbedingt wehren. Solche Lehrer muss man aus dem Verkehr ziehen (damit meine ich lediglich die Arbeitsstellung, nicht, dass mir Tom hier wieder gefährliches Gedankengut nachsagt...)


> Gefällt Sie Dir hingegen gut, dann ... kannst Du ja mal tun, was Dackelrüden eben so tun, wenn sie es tun ... hehe ...


Wie gesagt, man kann es sich einfach machen.


----------



## DFens (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> Wenn man glücklich damit leben kann, sich gegenseitig die Freiheiten zu beschneiden, bitte - kein Problem. Ich würde mich jedoch niemals als Besitz von jemandem bezeichnen lassen.


Einfach nicht heiraten und das ganze Dilemma bleibt einem erspart.




> Kein Wunder, das jede zweite Ehe geschieden wird heutzutage...


Heutzutage ... früher war es besser, stimmt schon. Der Mann sprach, die Frau gehorchte. Aber dann ist irgendwas schief gelaufen. Welche Generation trägt daran eigentlich die Schuld?


----------



## Azraelzero (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 07.08.03 um 14:05 schrieb DFens:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Wenn man glücklich damit leben kann, sich gegenseitig die Freiheiten zu beschneiden, bitte - kein Problem. Ich würde mich jedoch niemals als Besitz von jemandem bezeichnen lassen.
> ...


Ja, ja, die nervige Rebellion des weiblichen Geschlechts 
Wir haben einfach die Kette zu lang gemacht


----------



## Sitzungskalender (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Nochmals vielen dank für eure Antworten. Mittlerweile gibt es Neuigkeiten:

Habe gestern nochmals mit ihr telefoniert. Wir haben allerdings lediglich einen Termin für heute Abend vereinbart. Das Angesprochene hat sie mit keinem Wort erwähnt. Sie meinte lediglich, dass ich mir die Redox-Gleichungen nochmals genau angucken sollte, damit ich mit konkreten Fragen an sie heran treten kann. Ehrlich gesagt beschäftigt mich aber alles andere als die Redoxreaktionen. Einige von Euch haben ja auch ganz gute Inputs geliefert. Schlussendlich liegt es wohl aber an alleine bei mir. Jedenfalls habe ich mir fest vorgenommen sie darauf anzusprechen warum sie mich diese Dinge gefragt hat. Ich denke, dass sie sich dann entweder entschuldigt (und die Sache ist gegessen) oder die Katze aus dem Sack lässt. Was haltet ihr von diesem Vorgehen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 07.08.03 um 13:52 schrieb Crusher99:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 07.08.03 um 13:41 schrieb DFens:[/l]
> ...



Leute was schreibt ihr für einen Unfug! Man(n) kann keinen Menschen besitzen, sondern ein Mensch kann nur zu einem gehören! Wenn ihr so später in der Ehe denkt, dann braucht ihr Euch nicht zu wundern, wenn die Frau abhaut, es lässt sich ja schliesslich kein Mensch gerne "einsperren" oder als "Besitz" ansehen!


----------



## subaridu (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 07.08.03 um 14:56 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> Nochmals vielen dank für eure Antworten. Mittlerweile gibt es Neuigkeiten:
> 
> Habe gestern nochmals mit ihr telefoniert. Wir haben allerdings lediglich einen Termin für heute Abend vereinbart. Das Angesprochene hat sie mit keinem Wort erwähnt. Sie meinte lediglich, dass ich mir die Redox-Gleichungen nochmals genau angucken sollte, damit ich mit konkreten Fragen an sie heran treten kann. Ehrlich gesagt beschäftigt mich aber alles andere als die Redoxreaktionen. Einige von Euch haben ja auch ganz gute Inputs geliefert. Schlussendlich liegt es wohl aber an alleine bei mir. Jedenfalls habe ich mir fest vorgenommen sie darauf anzusprechen warum sie mich diese Dinge gefragt hat. Ich denke, dass sie sich dann entweder entschuldigt (und die Sache ist gegessen) oder die Katze aus dem Sack lässt. Was haltet ihr von diesem Vorgehen?



Ich kenne deine Lehrerin nicht und weiss deshalb nicht, wie sie darauf reagieren könnte. Wenn du sie darauf ansprichst, dann rede in der Ich-Form. Will sagen, dass du zuerst erzählen sollst, was in dir Vorgegangen ist und wie es dich beschäftigt hat. Stelle erst am Ende die Fragen, die dich bedrücken.

Darüber Reden ist gut, die andere Option wäre, das Thema erst zur Sprache bringen, wenn sie wieder in diese Richtung vorstösst.

Deine Entscheidung.

Grüsse
suba


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Aber auf jeden fall informieren , wies gelaufen is!


----------



## Duuude (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 07.08.03 um 15:44 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> Aber auf jeden fall informieren , wies gelaufen is!



Allerdings! So a bissl neugierig bin ich da nun auch!


----------



## zanellchen (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 07.08.03 um 15:50 schrieb Duuude:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 07.08.03 um 15:44 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> ...



Oh ja! ich will es auch wissen; und zwar die unzensierte version


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Ich warte............. 

.... achne , sie sind ja sicher gerade dabei!


----------



## rappit (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 07.08.03 um 16:21 schrieb zanellchen:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 07.08.03 um 15:50 schrieb Duuude:[/l]
> ...



Schick eine kopie deines ausweises an die pc-games und du bekommst einen account für ddn ab-18-lehrerin-vergewaltigt-schüler-story-thread  ;-P *g*


----------



## Psycho-Pate (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> @Sitzungskalender
> Alles in allem würd ich die Finger von der Frau lassen (sowohl zu deinem als auch zu ihrem Wohl). Für dich hätte es bestimmt keine so schlimmen Folgen wie für sie, aber hättest du kein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn sie ihren Job verlieren würde (und das wird sie bei so einem Vorfall)?



Für ihn hätte es keine Folgen???
Wenn das rauskommt ist sein Gesicht Morgen auf der Titelseite der
Bild.Na, dann viel Spaß.Was wohl deine Klassenkameraden sagen werden???     Und wie wirst du dann in deiner Stadt angeguckt???
Au Au Au


----------



## Jukimon (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Heyhey wenn du in CHemie schlecht bist könnte das dir die Note retten mann...
Ich würd einfach ma schaun was passiert kann mir nich vorstellen dass eine 38jhrg Ehefrau und Mutter ihren Job und ihre Famillie aufs Spiel setzen will (für nen 17 jährigen ... nix gegen dich)...


----------



## MasterHeld (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 07.08.03 um 11:31 schrieb Blasius:[/l]
> [...]Und wer hatte nicht schon mal feuchte Träume von einer attraktiven Lehrerin?[...]



*handheb* Ich. Das liegt daran dass es keine attraktiven Lehrerinnen gibt. Dieser ganze Thread stellt nur eine gezielte Desinformations-kampagne dar, die uns dazu verleiten soll nach attraktiven Lehrerinnen ausschau zu halten. Obwohl wir natürlich alle *wissen* dass es sie nicht gibt. Bleibt nur noch heruaszufinden von wer die Fäden hinter unserem geschätzten Sitzungskalender zieht.
P.s. ~


----------



## AHCzulummar (7. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Naja es gibt kaum attraktive Lehrerinnen. Auf meiner Schule war eine einzige. Die hatte im Sommer immer Miniröcke an und ganz enge Tops. Dann hat sie sich immer so weit über die Tische gebeugt, dass man schön den Tanga gesehen hat. Naja find ich nicht so gut, man soll sich ja aufs Lernen konzentrieren, oder?  

Und zum Thema: Ich würds einfach so kommen lassen wie es kommt. Aber auf gar keinen Fall zu den Eltern oder sonst wen gehen. Sie hat ja nicht viel gemacht und wenn du irgendwas sagen würdest würde sie, wie schon oft gesagt, einiges verlieren und ne Menge Probs bekommen.



MFG


----------



## Carazo (8. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

LOL LOL LOL !!! !!! !!!

Thread des Monats! 

 *Lachtränenwasserfall aus der Wohnung spül*

Punkt eins: ich bin voll und ganz Toms Meinung!
bedenke: in so eine Situation kommst Du nie, NIE WIEDER! NIIIIEEE!!! Nimm mit, was Du bekommst, wenn Du es denn willst natürlich! 
Punkt zwei: Wenn Du nicht willst, sie weiterdrängt: Abwehren, Blocken, Kämpfen!
Wenn Du aber willst, und sie will es dann auch (vorausgesetzt es kommt das von uns allen Erwartete) : Ran, Mann!! Sei kein Kleinbürger! Nochmal: In so eine Situation kommst Du nie nie NIE NIE NIE wieder! Du hast ein Erlebnis für Dein ganzes Leben! Eine Geschichte für Dein ganzes Leben! Eine Erfahrung für Dein ganzes Leben! Die Geschichte erzählst Du vielleicht irgendwann Deinen Kindern, Enkeln (wenn sie ausgewachsen sind natürlich  ). Bedenke, was Du mit diesem Ereignis als Erfahrung mitnimmst, was so viele andere NICHT mitnehmen!

So, ich hoffe, das ganze hier wird nicht als "Aufruf zur Beihilfe zum Ehebruch" angesehen. Das soll es nicht sein, auch kein Aufruf zur Erpessung (für die Note oder so). 
Erpressung in dem Falle is ja wiederum strafbar für Dich. 'Ne Nummer mit der Alten schieben hingegen nicht  
Nochmal: 
ERFAHRUNG FÜR'S LEBEN, ZU DER NICHT JEDER DIE MÖGLICHKEIT HAT ! ! !

lg, Carazo!

(watch Sig.!)


----------



## Duuude (8. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 08.08.03 um 01:53 schrieb Carazo:[/l]
> LOL LOL LOL !!! !!! !!!
> 
> Thread des Monats!
> ...



Wenn man das so liest, könnte man meinen, du wärst schon bei dem ersten Lächeln ihrerseits über Sie hergefallen.  
... wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht!


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (8. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Hat er geschrieben , dass er ABENDS mit ihr einen termin ausgemacht hat?!
Wieso hater denn noch nicht den jetzigen stand der dinge hier rein gepostet?!
Vielleicht isser noch net zuhause


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (8. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Hat er geschrieben , dass er ABENDS mit ihr einen termin ausgemacht hat?!
Wieso hater denn noch nicht den jetzigen stand der dinge hier rein gepostet?!
Vielleicht isser noch net zuhause 

sry fürs doppeltposten


----------



## Duuude (8. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 08.08.03 um 10:30 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> Hat er geschrieben , dass er ABENDS mit ihr einen termin ausgemacht hat?!
> Wieso hater denn noch nicht den jetzigen stand der dinge hier rein gepostet?!
> Vielleicht isser noch net zuhause
> ...



unverzeihlich!


----------



## aph (8. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 08.08.03 um 10:30 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> Hat er geschrieben , dass er ABENDS mit ihr einen termin ausgemacht hat?!
> Wieso hater denn noch nicht den jetzigen stand der dinge hier rein gepostet?!
> Vielleicht isser noch net zuhause



Vielleicht ist ja der Ehemann im falschen Moment nach Hause gekommen. In dem Fall werden wir es wohl nie erfahren, wie es weiter ging.


----------



## Bonez (8. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Doch, wenn irgendwo ein Schüler sehr lange vermisst wird und am Ende an verschiedenen Orten gleichzeitig gefunden wird


----------



## ZAM (8. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Kommt mir bekannt vor, 
aus welchen Film hast du das? *g*


----------



## Sitzungskalender (8. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

So, da bin ich also wieder. Natürlich seid ihr jetzt alle gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf meine gestrige Geschichte. Nun, dann will ich Euch nicht lange auf die Folter spannen:

Gleich zu Beginn der Nachhilfestunde (ca. nach 5 min.) habe ich sie auf die indiskreten Fragen angesprochen. Sie hat mich angelächelt und meine Hand genommen (kein Witz!). Sie sagte, ich zitiere wörtlich; ach (Name) weißt du, manchmal kommt es halt vor, dass ein Schüler für eine Lehrkraft etwas ganz besonderes ist. Daraufhin habe ich geantwortet, dass mich dies zwar ehre, aber was denn das damit zu tun habe, dass sie mich solche intimen Dinge frage (ich sprach ganz konkret die Sache mit dem onanieren an). Sie meinte, dass sie das  zitat  halt schon ein kleines bisschen wunder nähme sie fügte jedoch an, dass ich ihr nichts zu erzählen bräuchte wenn ich nicht will. Weiter konfrontierte ich sie mit der Frage (die ich bislang nicht erwähnte) warum sie mich danach gefragt habe ob ich manchmal während dem Unterricht erregt sei. Sie meinte, ich wirke halt manchmal etwas abgelenkt und nicht sonderlich präsent.
Weiter fügte sie an, dass ich sie auch jederzeit alles Fragen kann was ich möchte. Nach dieser Diskussion widmenden wir uns für ca. eine Stunde der Chemie. Als die Session vorbei war (sie nennt das immer so), bot sie mir etwas zu trinken an. Ich stimmte zu. Allerdings brachte Sie nicht den gewünschten Eistee, sondern öffnete eine Flasche Wein. Wir tranken also zusammen etwas Wein und unterhielten uns. Sie meinte, dass ich doch öfters vorbeikommen könnte wenn ich will da ihr Mann ja so selten zu Hause sei. Weiter bot Sie mir das Du an. Füge aber rasch hinzu, dass ich nur in den Ferien und in der Freizeit davon gebrauch machen soll. 

So, das wars. Ich war so gegen 9.30 Uhr wieder zu Hause. Zum Glück waren meine Eltern nicht daheim, sonst hätten die wahrscheinlich den Alkohol gerochen und dumme Fragen gestellt. Nur mein Bruder war da, dem war das aber egal. Findet ihr so was normal?


----------



## Ricewind (8. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 08.08.03 um 12:53 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> So, da bin ich also wieder. Natürlich seid ihr jetzt alle gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf meine gestrige Geschichte. Nun, dann will ich Euch nicht lange auf die Folter spannen:
> 
> Gleich zu Beginn der Nachhilfestunde (ca. nach 5 min.) habe ich sie auf die indiskreten Fragen angesprochen. Sie hat mich angelächelt und meine Hand genommen (kein Witz!). Sie sagte, ich zitiere wörtlich; ach (Name) weißt du, manchmal kommt es halt vor, dass ein Schüler für eine Lehrkraft etwas ganz besonderes ist. Daraufhin habe ich geantwortet, dass mich dies zwar ehre, aber was denn das damit zu tun habe, dass sie mich solche intimen Dinge frage (ich sprach ganz konkret die Sache mit dem onanieren an). Sie meinte, dass sie das  zitat  halt schon ein kleines bisschen wunder nähme sie fügte jedoch an, dass ich ihr nichts zu erzählen bräuchte wenn ich nicht will. Weiter konfrontierte ich sie mit der Frage (die ich bislang nicht erwähnte) warum sie mich danach gefragt habe ob ich manchmal während dem Unterricht erregt sei. Sie meinte, ich wirke halt manchmal etwas abgelenkt und nicht sonderlich präsent.
> ...



zu deutsch...
....du bist ihr verfallen 

Edit: oder is das normal wenn ich mit meiner Lehrerin mal zwischen durch ne Flasche Wein trinke *grübel.
Hab ichs überlesen oder hast du immer noch nicht gesagt wie alt sie ist?

Da bannt sich was an. Halt uns auf den laufenden.


----------



## Snark7 (8. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 08.08.03 um 12:53 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> So, da bin ich also wieder. Natürlich seid ihr jetzt alle gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf meine gestrige Geschichte. Nun, dann will ich Euch nicht lange auf die Folter spannen:
> 
> Gleich zu Beginn der Nachhilfestunde (ca. nach 5 min.) habe ich sie auf die indiskreten Fragen angesprochen. Sie hat mich angelächelt und meine Hand genommen (kein Witz!). Sie sagte, ich zitiere wörtlich; ach (Name) weißt du, manchmal kommt es halt vor, dass ein Schüler für eine Lehrkraft etwas ganz besonderes ist. Daraufhin habe ich geantwortet, dass mich dies zwar ehre, aber was denn das damit zu tun habe, dass sie mich solche intimen Dinge frage (ich sprach ganz konkret die Sache mit dem onanieren an). Sie meinte, dass sie das  zitat  halt schon ein kleines bisschen wunder nähme sie fügte jedoch an, dass ich ihr nichts zu erzählen bräuchte wenn ich nicht will. Weiter konfrontierte ich sie mit der Frage (die ich bislang nicht erwähnte) warum sie mich danach gefragt habe ob ich manchmal während dem Unterricht erregt sei. Sie meinte, ich wirke halt manchmal etwas abgelenkt und nicht sonderlich präsent.
> ...



Ganz ehrlich muß ich sagen, daß mir das immer mehr nach einer Fantasiegeschichte klingt. Aber naja.


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (8. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 08.08.03 um 12:53 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> So, da bin ich also wieder. Natürlich seid ihr jetzt alle gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf meine gestrige Geschichte. Nun, dann will ich Euch nicht lange auf die Folter spannen:



Heiliger Birnbaum - bin ich jetzt gespannt wie es weiter geht!!!
Sieht so aus, als hättest Du Dich entschieden, ruhig mal ein kleines Abenteuer zu wagen ... 
Wie Carazo vorhin ganz treffend bemerkt hat, steht Dir damit etwas bevor, von dem Du die nächsten 40 Jahre "zehren" kannst. 
Du bist schon zu beneiden, Junge!

Aber wehe Du kohlst uns hier an mit der Geschichte!
Scan doch mal ein Bild von ihr aus dem Jahresbericht ein und zeig es uns ...


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (8. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

uiuiui....nenene , also was soll man dazu sagen?!
....freu dich auf die nächste session!!


----------



## subaridu (8. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 08.08.03 um 12:53 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> So, da bin ich also wieder. Natürlich seid ihr jetzt alle gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf meine gestrige Geschichte. Nun, dann will ich Euch nicht lange auf die Folter spannen:
> 
> Gleich zu Beginn der Nachhilfestunde (ca. nach 5 min.) habe ich sie auf die indiskreten Fragen angesprochen. Sie hat mich angelächelt und meine Hand genommen (kein Witz!). Sie sagte, ich zitiere wörtlich; ach (Name) weißt du, manchmal kommt es halt vor, dass ein Schüler für eine Lehrkraft etwas ganz besonderes ist. Daraufhin habe ich geantwortet, dass mich dies zwar ehre, aber was denn das damit zu tun habe, dass sie mich solche intimen Dinge frage (ich sprach ganz konkret die Sache mit dem onanieren an). Sie meinte, dass sie das  zitat  halt schon ein kleines bisschen wunder nähme sie fügte jedoch an, dass ich ihr nichts zu erzählen bräuchte wenn ich nicht will. Weiter konfrontierte ich sie mit der Frage (die ich bislang nicht erwähnte) warum sie mich danach gefragt habe ob ich manchmal während dem Unterricht erregt sei. Sie meinte, ich wirke halt manchmal etwas abgelenkt und nicht sonderlich präsent.
> ...



Verzeih bitte, wenn ich etwas zweifle.... also vorausgesetzt, diese Geschichte ist kein Fake (wäre aber trotzdem eine gute Story ).

OK, um auf deine Frage zu antworten, normal nenne ich das nicht. Die Frau geht anscheinend doch noch einigermassen Subtil vor. Ich meine damit, dass sie dich bisher in keiner Weise dazu aufgefordert hat, was mit ihr anzufangen. Wenn du nichts ausgelassen hast, dann hat sie dich lediglich eingeladen, etwas mehr Zeit mit ihr zu verbringen. Ob sowas bereits als Belästigung oder Missbrauch eines Schülers ausgelegt werden kann, können dir sicher andere besser erklären, sicherlich ist es nicht über jeden Zweifel erhaben.

Was mich interessiert, wie stehst du zu ihrer Aufforderung? Was geht in dir ab? Bist du an ihr interessiert oder willst du ausser der Nachhilfe wirlich nichts von ihr? Mal sämtliche Probleme ausser Acht gelassen: Könntest du dir vorstellen, ein Verhältnis mit dieser Frau zu haben? Reizt das dich überhaupt? Mal abgesehen von Richtig oder Falsch, geht es ja auch um deine Gefühle und (ihre) Reize.

Ich denke, dass auch andere diese Fragen gerne geklärt haben würden.

Grüsse
suba


----------



## Carazo (8. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 08.08.03 um 12:53 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> So, das war?s. Ich war so gegen 9.30 Uhr wieder zu Hause. Zum Glück waren meine Eltern nicht daheim, sonst hätten die wahrscheinlich den Alkohol gerochen und dumme Fragen gestellt. Nur mein Bruder war da, dem war das aber egal. Findet ihr so was normal?



Moooooment! Hattest Du den termin nicht Abends?!!! Warum warst Du erst um 9.30 Uhr (morgens?!!) wieder zu Hause?!! hast Du uns da etwas verschwiegen?!!

(Ich hoffe, mit 9.30 Uhr meintest Du nicht 21.30Uhr... wobei, dann wärst Du uns trotzdem Rechenschaft schuldig. Bis etwa Neun Uhr abends mit einer Lehrerin Wein trinken? nanana! "natürlich habt ihr nuuuuuur geredet" )


----------



## BigPapaPump (8. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Naja wenn die Geschichte wahr ist würde ich an ihrer stelle auch subtil vorgehen...man weiß ja nicht wie der Schüler reagiert und die probleme die auf sie zukommen könnten wurden ja schon geschildert. Also ich an deiner stelle würde es wagen, wenn du sie nur annähernd attraktiv findest...du hast nichts zu verlieren (außer du hast eine Freundin) Und wenn es stimmt was du erzählst, dann will sie mehr...für mich kein Zweifel.


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (8. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 15:16 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> Bitte nehmt Euch kurz Zeit und lest folgende  wahre  Begebenheit;
> 
> Im Grunde hat alles damit angefangen, dass ich so wahnsinnig schlecht in Chemie bin. Meine Lehrerin muss wohl Mitleid (oder andere Gefühle, siehe weiter unten,) gehabt haben. Sie schlug mir vor, dass wir uns während den Ferien ja mal treffen könnten. Ich nahm das Angebot dankend an. Zuerst war ja auch alles ganz normal. Wir repetierten die Kapitel Salze, Säure und Basen und schauten noch ein wenig die Redox-Gleichungen an. Aber nach einiger Zeit (nach dem 3. mal) begann sie plötzlich sonderbare Fragen zu stellen.
> ...



Was mir gerade erst auffällt ist , dass du erst seit dem 5.8. angemeldet bist und dies hier wohl dein erster thread war!
Nun wunderts mich sehr , dass du trotzdem schon so ein großes vertrauen zu dieser community hast , um uns diese anscheinend wahre geschichte zu erzählen!
Also ich finde es seeehr merkwürdig , dass du sowas privates als ersten thread schreibst und von leuten , die du überhaupt nicht kennst gleich für so eine private angelegenheit rat suchst!
Also ich glaube langsam immermehr , dass es n fake und ne üble verarsche von dir ist!
Fals das nicht der fall ist , würde mich mal interessieren , wie so ihre mimik war , als sie dich die sachen gefragt hat!
Hat sie dabei vielleicht hinterhältig undurschaulich gegrinst oder vielleicht ganz zurückhaltend geguckt?!


----------



## Duuude (8. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 08.08.03 um 14:41 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> Was mir gerade erst auffällt ist , dass du erst seit dem 5.8. angemeldet bist und dies hier wohl dein erster thread war!
> Nun wunderts mich sehr , dass du trotzdem schon so ein großes vertrauen zu dieser community hast , um uns diese anscheinend wahre geschichte zu erzählen!
> Also ich finde es seeehr merkwürdig , dass du sowas privates als ersten thread schreibst und von leuten , die du überhaupt nicht kennst gleich für so eine private angelegenheit rat suchst!
> ...



Ich frage mich ernsthaft was das mit Vertrauen zu der Community zu tun hat, wenn er hier sowas postet. Das ganze ist ja wohl absolut anonym und da das auch sein erster Thread ist, noch anonymer als wenn er das nicht wäre, denn sonst hätte er ja vielleicht schon vorher mal unbewusst eine Information über sich preisgegeben.
Selbst wenn das Ganze ein Fake ist, wäre mir das egal. Ich habe mich über einige Kommentare hier prächtig amüsiert.


----------



## boy_sets_fire (8. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> Also ich glaube langsam immermehr , dass es n fake und ne üble verarsche von dir ist!



boah seid ihr schnell....wenn die geschichte stimmt fress ich echt nen besen... *immernochauf"aprilapril"wart*

gruß bsf


----------



## zanellchen (8. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 08.08.03 um 15:31 schrieb boy_sets_fire:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Also ich glaube langsam immermehr , dass es n fake und ne üble verarsche von dir ist!
> ...




glaub ich auch. das müsste ja wirklich ne komische chemielehrerin sein. schüler auf's onanieren ansprechen, fragen ob er während des unterrichtes manchmal erregt sei und dann noch die sache mit dem weintrinken.... aber: wenn's wahr wäre, dann wär's in der tat ein dicker hund... 

trotzdem; ich würd ganz gern von der nächsten "session" erfahren. 
los sitzungskalender: gib mir mehr!


----------



## _OBF_Krautsalat (8. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Wow, das ist einfach zu geil....
Also, wenns wahr ist und sie net aussieht wie ne Gesichtsbaracke dann kannst dus ruhig ein wenig locker "auf dich zu kommen lassen". Sowas ist ne einmalige Chance! Das ist doch genial. Wie manche vorher schon sagten, lass dir das net entgehen.
Wenns net wahr ist, sags bitte net und schreibe noch viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiele Sachen, damit wir uns noch lange amüsieren können.
Gruß Krautsalat

PS: Wenn der Thread "fertig" ist, bitte in die Hall of Fame


----------



## firewalker2k (9. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Dass die verheiratet ist, wirft die Sache in ein ganz anderes Licht...

Sex würd ich lassen. Geh einfach nochmal zu ihr hin und warte ab, wie der Nachmittag verläuft. Stellt sie Dir wieder solche Fragen, sag ihr einfach, das gehe sie nix an und ob sie diese Fragen denn nicht lassen könnte.

Oder frag sie auch aus 

Nein, geh einfach hin und warte ab, was passiert.

PS: Wenn ich Du wäre und die Chemielehrerin meine alte Chemielehrerin oder letzte Relilehrerin (ist dieselbe), dann würd ich sagen: JA! ^^ Die ist so um die 26 und vollbusig ^^


----------



## Kajiit (9. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

wie alt ist sie ? udn wie sieht deine lehrerin aus   wenn die gut aussehen tut und keine ole oma ist dann nimm sie von vorn  würd ich auch tun  wenn sie schon so geil rüber kommt  *g*
ach ja welche klasse biste ? weil man sollte schon älter sein wenn man rumpimpert  bzw hoffe ich nich das du in eine 5 klasse gehst ,ich nehme ma an du bist so 17 und gehst in die 9 
dann wenn die geil is und jung die lehrerin nimm sie,


----------



## aph (9. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 09.08.03 um 01:16 schrieb firewalker2k:[/l]
> Oder frag sie auch aus



Das ist doch mal ein guter Vorschlag. Frag sie, ob sie onaniert oder ob sie in der Klasse manchmal erregt ist. Und wenn sie dann komisch guckt, sagst du, du wolltest dich nur an den lockeren Umgangston unter Chemikern anpassen. :>


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (9. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Genau!
Und dann fragst du sie , ob sie vielleicht lust auf ein paar experimente mit dir hätte!


----------



## Bonez (9. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 09.08.03 um 12:57 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> Genau!
> Und dann fragst du sie , ob sie vielleicht lust auf ein paar experimente mit dir hätte!



ach, ihr macht euch doch nur lustig über den armen Jungen.
Also, du wirst ihr die Wahrheit sagen: "Ihr Name, wir müssen reden. Bevor wir uns näher kommen, müssen einfach ein paar grundlegene Dinge geklärt werden. Ich bin der Sohn von Golodon und an meinem 30 Geburtstag werde ich die Weltherrschaft übernehmen. Dies versucht eine Internationale Verschwörung zuverhindern, zu denen alle gehören die ich kenne. Schon 5 mal haben die Bastarde versucht mich umzulegen...Also "ihr Name" sind sie Freund oder Feind..." *an der Stelle solltest du jetzt irgendwas cooles mit deiner Waffe anstellen...


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (9. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> ach, ihr macht euch doch nur lustig über den armen Jungen.
> Also, du wirst ihr die Wahrheit sagen: "Ihr Name, wir müssen reden. Bevor wir uns näher kommen, müssen einfach ein paar grundlegene Dinge geklärt werden. Ich bin der Sohn von Golodon und an meinem 30 Geburtstag werde ich die Weltherrschaft übernehmen. Dies versucht eine Internationale Verschwörung zuverhindern, zu denen alle gehören die ich kenne. Schon 5 mal haben die Bastarde versucht mich umzulegen...Also "ihr Name" sind sie Freund oder Feind..." *an der Stelle solltest du jetzt irgendwas cooles mit deiner Waffe anstellen...



Ne , also der war billig.....  
Nicht zuviele actionfilme gucken!


----------



## Bonez (9. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Ich werde mir in Zukunft mehr Mühe geben, meinen Humor massentauglich zumachen ^^ 
Außerdem, wie kommst du dadrauf, dass das aus nem Actionfilm ist? Das hab ich aus DSA geklaut...und ich steh dazu, dass es geistiger Diebstahl war und nichtmal mein eigener Witz *g*


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (9. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 09.08.03 um 14:20 schrieb Bonez:[/l]
> Ich werde mir in Zukunft mehr Mühe geben, meinen Humor massentauglich zumachen ^^
> Außerdem, wie kommst du dadrauf, dass das aus nem Actionfilm ist? Das hab ich aus DSA geklaut...und ich steh dazu, dass es geistiger Diebstahl war und nichtmal mein eigener Witz *g*



Ich dachte nur , dass diese denken oft damit zusammenhängt , das man zuviele actionfilme geguckt hat!
Damit meine ich nicht , dass das aus nem film is!


----------



## DarthMario (9. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> Was mir gerade erst auffällt ist , dass du erst seit dem 5.8. angemeldet bist und dies hier wohl dein erster thread war!
> Nun wunderts mich sehr , dass du trotzdem schon so ein großes vertrauen zu dieser community hast , um uns diese anscheinend wahre geschichte zu erzählen!
> Also ich finde es seeehr merkwürdig , dass du sowas privates als ersten thread schreibst und von leuten , die du überhaupt nicht kennst gleich für so eine private angelegenheit rat suchst!
> Also ich glaube langsam immermehr , dass es n fake und ne üble verarsche von dir ist!
> ...



nicht immer gleich das schlimmste vermuten *g* - was auch möglich wäre: er ist schon länger in der community und hat sich für die geschichte neu angemeldet, damit keiner weiß wer er ist, sowas kommt vor.


----------



## Earl_of_Watergate (9. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 09.08.03 um 14:55 schrieb DarthMario:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Was mir gerade erst auffällt ist , dass du erst seit dem 5.8. angemeldet bist und dies hier wohl dein erster thread war!
> ...



genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht.


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (9. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

noch n grund fürn fake is , dass sitzungskalender sich hier ziemlich selten meldet!
Wenns ihm wichtig wär , würd er auch öfter hier reinschreiben , anstatt vor seinem pc zu hocken und sich kaputtzulachen !


----------



## mc_moschtl (9. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 15:16 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> Bitte nehmt Euch kurz Zeit und lest folgende ? wahre ? Begebenheit;
> 
> Im Grunde hat alles damit angefangen, dass ich so wahnsinnig schlecht in Chemie bin. Meine Lehrerin muss wohl Mitleid (oder andere Gefühle, siehe weiter unten,) gehabt haben. Sie schlug mir vor, dass wir uns während den Ferien ja mal treffen könnten. Ich nahm das Angebot dankend an. Zuerst war ja auch alles ganz normal. Wir repetierten die Kapitel Salze, Säure und Basen und schauten noch ein wenig die Redox-Gleichungen an. Aber nach einiger Zeit (nach dem 3. mal) begann sie plötzlich sonderbare Fragen zu stellen.
> ...



Hmm, naja, schwieriger Fall! Is sicherlich scheiße dass die verheiratet ist und Kinder hat. Musste selbst entscheiden ob sie für dich geil genung is. Wenn das meine Englischprof. gemacht hätte, ich wär sie sofort angesprungen, nach der lecke ich mir jede Stunde die Finger so scharf ist die, aber, wenn sie geil genug für dich ist und du alt genug, geh ran MAN, so ne Chance is extrem selten!


----------



## mc_moschtl (9. August 2003)

*Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 15:16 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> Bitte nehmt Euch kurz Zeit und lest folgende ? wahre ? Begebenheit;
> 
> Im Grunde hat alles damit angefangen, dass ich so wahnsinnig schlecht in Chemie bin. Meine Lehrerin muss wohl Mitleid (oder andere Gefühle, siehe weiter unten,) gehabt haben. Sie schlug mir vor, dass wir uns während den Ferien ja mal treffen könnten. Ich nahm das Angebot dankend an. Zuerst war ja auch alles ganz normal. Wir repetierten die Kapitel Salze, Säure und Basen und schauten noch ein wenig die Redox-Gleichungen an. Aber nach einiger Zeit (nach dem 3. mal) begann sie plötzlich sonderbare Fragen zu stellen.
> ...



Sagt mal bin ich hier der Einzige der glaubt dass uns der gute Junge hier verarschen will? Wenn das nicht stimmen sollte tuts mir natürlich leid aber für mich hört sich die Geschichte doch arg nach "Menno, ich mach auch mal n geilen Thread" an...Lehrerin, anmache, soll scharf sein...blablabla... Klar, meine Englischprof. macht mich auch dauernd an, meine 24 -jährige Nachbarin onaniert vor meinen Augen etc. etc.

Klar, dieser Thread is reif für die Hall of Fame, aber nicht wegen dem Thema, sondern dem fast gelungenen Versuch hunderte von Forumsusern hinters schmuddlige Licht zu führen. Is jedenfalls meine Meinung!


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*

Dieser Thread hier erinnert mich auch ein wenig an die Geschichten von Benutzername


----------



## DoomsdayMachine (9. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*

Hallo!

Dieser Thread war einzig und allein ein Fake !
Ein paar ausgewählte Antworten könnt ihr morgen mit
Name und Adresse der Poster in der "Bild am Sonntag" lesen !
Ihr findet den Artikel auf Seite 23 unter der Überschrift :
"Unsere verdorbene Jugend"

MFG , ihr BamS-Team


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (9. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Ja natürlich.... und morgen kommt Duke Nukem Forever!

Und loool , mit name und adresse !?
Dürf*t*en die das überhaupt?


----------



## DoomsdayMachine (9. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 09.08.03 um 22:13 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> Ja natürlich.... und morgen kommt Duke Nukem Forever!



Nimmst du Drogen ?



> Und loool , mit name und adresse !?
> Dürften die das überhaupt?



Klar , die drucken auch dauernd diese eine Adresse ab :

Max Mustermann
Musterstraße 8
125421 Musterstadt

Wer kennt ihn nicht ?


----------



## The_Reticent (10. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*



> Sagt mal bin ich hier der Einzige der glaubt dass uns der gute Junge hier verarschen will?


Ist doch egal, ist einer der unterhaltsamsten Threads die ich kenne und jetzt will ich auch wissen wie 's ausgeht


----------



## HanFred (10. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*



> [l]am 10.08.03 um 06:03 schrieb The_Reticent:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Sagt mal bin ich hier der Einzige der glaubt dass uns der gute Junge hier verarschen will?
> ...



genau so sehe ich das auch, hauptsache unterhaltsam (ist ja keine newsredaktion hier). und das ist gelungen.
will auch fortsetzung hören


----------



## Manteau (11. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*

Hmm, nix los hier

*schieb*


----------



## Sentenza (11. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*



> [l]am 09.08.03 um 20:26 schrieb mc_moschtl:[/l]
> meine 24 -jährige Nachbarin onaniert vor meinen Augen etc. etc.



deine auch?


----------



## zanellchen (11. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 08.08.03 um 12:53 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> So, da bin ich also wieder. Natürlich seid ihr jetzt alle gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf meine gestrige Geschichte. Nun, dann will ich Euch nicht lange auf die Folter spannen:
> 
> Gleich zu Beginn der Nachhilfestunde (ca. nach 5 min.) habe ich sie auf die indiskreten Fragen angesprochen. Sie hat mich angelächelt und meine Hand genommen (kein Witz!). Sie sagte, ich zitiere wörtlich; ?ach (Name) weißt du, manchmal kommt es halt vor, dass ein Schüler für eine Lehrkraft etwas ganz besonderes ist.? Daraufhin habe ich geantwortet, dass mich dies zwar ehre, aber was denn das damit zu tun habe, dass sie mich solche intimen Dinge frage (ich sprach ganz konkret die Sache mit dem onanieren an). Sie meinte, dass sie das ? zitat ? ?halt schon ein kleines bisschen wunder nähme? sie fügte jedoch an, dass ich ihr nichts zu erzählen bräuchte wenn ich nicht will. Weiter konfrontierte ich sie mit der Frage (die ich bislang nicht erwähnte) warum sie mich danach gefragt habe ob ich manchmal während dem Unterricht erregt sei. Sie meinte, ich wirke halt manchmal etwas abgelenkt und nicht sonderlich präsent.
> ...



na, am wochenende keine "session" gehabt...?


----------



## R33P3R (11. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Ich finde das deine kleine Geschichte (glaube eigentlich nicht das sie war ist!!! sorry) sehr interessant ist. Bestimmt werde ich dein Buch bald an den Taschenromanen in der Bücherei finden! Bis dahin noch viel glück mit deinem Buch! 

Falls diese Geschichte ein fünkchen wahrheit enthält so bitte ich dich und ich glaub im namen der ganzen Leutz die hier schon gepostet haben, das du mal ein bild von deiner Chemielehrerin hochladen tust!!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 11.08.03 um 12:41 schrieb R33P3R:[/l]
> Bestimmt werde ich dein Buch bald an den Taschenromanen in der Bücherei finden! Bis dahin noch viel glück mit deinem Buch!



Das Buch steht dann bestimmt neben Naddel's, Diddas, und Effes "hochintelligenten" Lektüren.  LOL  :Þ


----------



## TheShake (11. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*



> [l]am 09.08.03 um 20:26 schrieb mc_moschtl:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 05.08.03 um 15:16 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> ...



ich stimme da vollends zu!
Dieser Thread gehört eingerahmt und über das Bett (Der Chemielehrerin) gehängt!  Wenn meine frühere (ziemlich scharfe und junge) Deutschlehrerin MIR Nachhilfestunden gegeben hätte und sie meinen Verb mal so richtig konjungiert hätte (ich liebe es Platz für Spekulationen zu lassen), dann hätte ich besseres vor als das hier in ins Forum zu stellen!

In diesem Sinne,

Gruß,
Shake


----------



## spy00at (11. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*

bin aber trotzdem gespannt ob sich Sitzungskalender noch was einfallen lässt und sich traut es zu posten 
*wart*


----------



## Sitzungskalender (11. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*

So, da bin ich wieder. Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich etwas gezögert mit meiner Schilderung des weiteren Verlaufes der Dinge. Wie ich bemerken musste, hat sich ein gewisses Unbehagen zu meinem Geschichte breit gemacht. Da ich aber noch mit keinem Menschen - im realen Leben-  über die Ereignisse geredet habe und ich weiss, dass einige von Euch noch immer ab mich (und somit an die geschilderten Gegebenheiten) glauben, will ich an dieser Stelle wieder von mir berichten. 

Am Sonntag rief sie mich spontan an. Zuerst hat sie sich entschuldigt, dass sie mich störe, fügte aber schnell an, dass sie keineswegs nur wegen der Chemie anrufe. Sie meinte, dass es ein wunderschöner Tag sei und wir doch in einem etwas lockererem Rahmen die Redox-Gleichungen behandeln könnten. Als ich sie fragte, wie sie dies meine, antwortete sie, dass wie doch gemeinsam einen kleinen Ausflug mit dem Fahrrad unternehmen könnten. Ich willigte ein. Schliesslich kam es, dass wir zu einem nahegelegenen See fuhren (den Namen des Sees will ich an dieser Stelle nicht erwähnen um die Anonymität zu gewährleisten). Jedenfalls durfte ich sie von einer ganz anderen  sehr sympathischen Seite  kennen lernen. 
Im Zuge dieser Fahrrad-Tour wurde sie sehr persönlich. Sie erzählte, dass sie sich momentan nicht sicher sei, was die Zukunft für sie so bereithalte. Sie sagte, dass sie einerseits im Privatleben (sie sprach ganz konkret ihre Ehe an) wie aber auch ihre Tätigkeit als Pädagogin in Frage stellte. Sie meinte, dass man wohl manchmal im Leben an einen Punkt komme, in dem man alles neu überdenken und situieren müsse. Natürlich fragte ich sie, warum sie dies ausgerechnet mir erzähle. Sie meinte darauf nur, dass ich als ihr Schüler wohl am unbefangensten mit diesen Dingen umgehen könnte. Die Fahrrad-Tour dauerte etwa drei Stunden. Als wir schliesslich wieder an jenem Punkt ankamen wo wir uns zu Beginn getroffen hatten, schaute sie mir in die Augen und sagte mit sanfter Stimme. (Name), ich denke, dass wir viel voneinander lernen können. Ich zeige Dir, wie man die Anionen und Kationen ausgleicht und Du lernst mich das Leben neu zu erfahren.. Dieser Satz hat mich sehr beeindruckt. 

Nun; ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher was ich fühle. Zu Beginn war es ein Spiel  gewiss. Aber mittlerweile ist zu viel geschehen um zu sagen, dass es nur ein Amüsement meinerseits wäre. Ja, vielleicht bin ich verliebt....


----------



## TheShake (11. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*



> [l]am 11.08.03 um 21:48 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> So, da bin ich wieder. Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich etwas gezögert mit meiner Schilderung des weiteren Verlaufes der Dinge. Wie ich bemerken musste, hat sich ein gewisses Unbehagen zu meinem Geschichte breit gemacht. Da ich aber noch mit keinem Menschen - im realen Leben-  über die Ereignisse geredet habe und ich weiss, dass einige von Euch noch immer ab mich (und somit an die geschilderten Gegebenheiten) glauben, will ich an dieser Stelle wieder von mir berichten.
> 
> Am Sonntag rief sie mich spontan an. Zuerst hat sie sich entschuldigt, dass sie mich störe, fügte aber schnell an, dass sie keineswegs nur wegen der Chemie anrufe. Sie meinte, dass es ein wunderschöner Tag sei und wir doch in einem etwas lockererem Rahmen die Redox-Gleichungen behandeln könnten. Als ich sie fragte, wie sie dies meine, antwortete sie, dass wie doch gemeinsam einen kleinen Ausflug mit dem Fahrrad unternehmen könnten. Ich willigte ein. Schliesslich kam es, dass wir zu einem nahegelegenen See fuhren (den Namen des Sees will ich an dieser Stelle nicht erwähnen um die Anonymität zu gewährleisten). Jedenfalls durfte ich sie von einer ganz anderen ? sehr sympathischen Seite ? kennen lernen.
> ...



Aha )

und ich dachte, ICH wäre zweideutig! Aber das mit den 


> Ich zeige Dir, wie man die Anionen und Kationen ausgleicht


ist ja fast noch besser... 
Ich bin mir nicht so ganz sicher, was ich von deiner Story hier halten soll. Sehr amüsant, aber das war das Bohlen-Buch auch! Leider auch nicht mehr als das, denn ich zweifel den Wahrheitsgehalt etwas an. Was bewegt dich das hier in dieses Forum zu stellen? Klar, in das Forum "Gott und die Welt" passt ja so einiges, aber Märchen und Sagen sind hier fehl am Platz. Sei mir nicht böse, aber so ganz kaufe ich dir die Story nicht ab!
Klar, ist ja auch ne dolle Fantasie: Chemielehrerin nimmt Schüler mit auf ne Tour und gleicht seine Anionen und Kationen aus... ich weiß ja nicht! Klar haben wir alle mal davon geträumt die süße Deutsch-, Englisch, Sport, Französisch oder Geschichtslehrerin (Verzeiht mir, wenn ich hier doch eher unangenehme Erinnerung bei dem einen oder anderen wecken  ) mal nach "Nachhilfestunden" zu fragen um dann zu erfahren, dass ihre Ehe bröckelt, sie unzufrieden ist und sie von uns "errettet" werden will...! Und jetzt sagst du, dass du verliebt bist!?!?!? 
Das gehört hier nicht in das PC-Games Forum sondern eher zum Dr.Sommerteam in die entsprechende BRAVO! 
Wach auf! Wenn die Story wahr ist (*hust*), dann solltest du die Finger von der Sache lassen!!! Kann dein Leben (zumindest die Schulzeit) und ihr Leben (und Ehe und Karriere) versauen! Sei vernünftig!

Gruß,
Shake

p.s. hast du je darüber nachgedacht mit den Geschcihten Geld zu verdienen ) ??


----------



## MasterHeld (11. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*



> [l]am 11.08.03 um 21:48 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> So, da bin ich wieder. Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich etwas gezögert mit meiner Schilderung des weiteren Verlaufes der Dinge. Wie ich bemerken musste, hat sich ein gewisses Unbehagen zu meinem Geschichte breit gemacht. Da ich aber noch mit keinem Menschen - im realen Leben-  über die Ereignisse geredet habe und ich weiss, dass einige von Euch noch immer ab mich (und somit an die geschilderten Gegebenheiten) glauben, will ich an dieser Stelle wieder von mir berichten.
> 
> Am Sonntag rief sie mich spontan an. Zuerst hat sie sich entschuldigt, dass sie mich störe, fügte aber schnell an, dass sie keineswegs nur wegen der Chemie anrufe. Sie meinte, dass es ein wunderschöner Tag sei und wir doch in einem etwas lockererem Rahmen die Redox-Gleichungen behandeln könnten. Als ich sie fragte, wie sie dies meine, antwortete sie, dass wie doch gemeinsam einen kleinen Ausflug mit dem Fahrrad unternehmen könnten. Ich willigte ein. Schliesslich kam es, dass wir zu einem nahegelegenen See fuhren (den Namen des Sees will ich an dieser Stelle nicht erwähnen um die Anonymität zu gewährleisten). Jedenfalls durfte ich sie von einer ganz anderen  sehr sympathischen Seite  kennen lernen.
> ...



Also jetzt wirds echt unrealistisch. (wars am Anfang auch schon da es -wie gesagt. keine hübschen Lehrerinnen gibt, aber jetzt ist es echt unglaubwürdig) Vor allem dass du jetzt die Sache mit den Problemen in der Ehe ansprichst (nahdem sie oft als mögliche Erklärung für die Zwischenfälle hernagezogen wurde) hinterlässt (zumindest bei mir) den Eindruck eines plumpen Versuches deine Geschichte glaubwürdig zu machen. Egal lustig wars auf jeden Fall (besonders die Stelle mit dem Senioren-Swingerclub -ich lag fast aufm Boden.. :Þ)

(Memo an mich: Weniger Klammern benutzen -_-)


----------



## Krazy-Kraut (11. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*

Deine Geschichte könnte glatt in so nem Alpenromantikheft von Basteib stehen was meine Oma liest oder in der Frau aktuell für Frauen in den Wechseljahren. Durch deine Doppeldeutigkeit kann man aber auch einen Prima Billgporno  draus machen.


----------



## Omnibrain (11. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*



> [l]am 11.08.03 um 22:40 schrieb Krazy-Kraut:[/l]
> Deine Geschichte könnte glatt in so nem Alpenromantikheft von Basteib stehen was meine Oma liest oder in der Frau aktuell für Frauen in den Wechseljahren. Durch deine Doppeldeutigkeit kann man aber auch einen Prima Billgporno  draus machen.



Also jetzt muss ich mich doch auch mal zu Wort melden. Also ähhm es ist unglaubwürdig aber ich hab da soetwas ähnliches schon mal gehört und das war auf der Nachbarschule, die Lehrerin ist nicht mehr da . Also ich schließ es nicht aus. Halt uns auf dem laufenden!


----------



## Krazy-Kraut (11. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*

[/quote]

Also jetzt muss ich mich doch auch mal zu Wort melden. Also ähhm es ist unglaubwürdig aber ich hab da soetwas ähnliches schon mal gehört und das war auf der Nachbarschule, die Lehrerin ist nicht mehr da . Also ich schließ es nicht aus. Halt uns auf dem laufenden!  [/quote]

Mein Englischlehrer hatte auch mal "gewisse Erfahrungen" mit einer Schülerin gehabt. Allerdings gibt es in den Posts von Sitzungskalender eine Menge Unglaubwürdigkeiten. Also meine Lehrer würden  nie  zuhause Nachhilfe anbieten, auch die Fragen der Lehrerin sowie der Ausflug halte ich m. E. für sehr fragwürdig. Auch das die Lehrerin sich so sehr für einen Schüler anstatt für den Stoff (Unterrichtsstoff interessiert ist seltsam.


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*



> [l]am 11.08.03 um 21:48 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> Als wir schliesslich wieder an jenem Punkt ankamen wo wir uns zu Beginn getroffen hatten, schaute sie mir in die Augen und sagte mit sanfter Stimme.? (Name), ich denke, dass wir viel voneinander lernen können. Ich zeige Dir, wie man die Anionen und Kationen ausgleicht und Du lernst mich das Leben neu zu erfahren.?. Dieser Satz hat mich sehr beeindruckt.


sorry, aber von JETZT an glaub ich klein wort mehr von der story... du bist also nachhilfebedürftig, verstehst aber den satz "Ich zeige Dir, wie man die Anionen und Kationen ausgleicht " ohne weiteres so gut, dass er dich sogar beeindruckt... ALLES klar!!!   

bin mal gespannt, was du dir noch so alles schönes ausdenkst...


----------



## Bonez (11. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*



> [l]am 11.08.03 um 23:20 schrieb Herbboy:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 11.08.03 um 21:48 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> ...



ich find den Satz ....(mist mir fällt kein passendes positives verb ein..:/) cool, obwohl ich ihn net verstehe, also die anionen/kationen stelle. der sinn sollte wohl jedem klar sein. aber so unglaublich is das garnet. warum sollt sowas bei 6mrd. menschen nicht irgendwo pasieren? das leben findet (s)einen weg...


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*



> [l]am 11.08.03 um 23:32 schrieb Bonez:[/l]
> ich find den Satz ....(mist mir fällt kein passendes positives verb ein..:/) cool, obwohl ich ihn net verstehe, also die anionen/kationen stelle. der sinn sollte wohl jedem klar sein. aber so unglaublich is das garnet. warum sollt sowas bei 6mrd. menschen nicht irgendwo pasieren? das leben findet (s)einen weg...


es ist nicht unglaubwürdig, dass ne lehrerin evtl. auf den schüler steht, aber es ist halt unglaubwürdig, dass ein in chemie schlechter schüler diesen satz versteht und deswegen beeindruckt ist - und erst recht, dass sich der chemie-versager diesen satz auch noch locker merken und dann einige zeit hier posten kann. das ist genauso dick aufgetragen und unsinn, als ob ich erzählen würde "ich hab ner 14jährigen nachhilfe in latein gegeben, und als ich sagte 'in teeno veritas' schmolz sie dahin...."  - wirklich SEHR glaubwürdig...


----------



## Benutzername (12. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*



> [l]am 09.08.03 um 20:40 schrieb Shadow_Man:[/l]
> Dieser Thread hier erinnert mich auch ein wenig an die Geschichten von Benutzername



Mit einem Unterschied: Ich glaube, daß Sitzungskalender diese Geschichte erstunken und erlogen hat. Wer hat schon einen weiblichen Chemielehrer?


----------



## R33P3R (12. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*

Klatsch, Klatsdch, Klatsch,

Also deine Lyrics werden immer besser Sitzungskalender, doch bedenke junger schriftenschreiber! Man sollte nicht mir anderen Leutz ihren Fürzen stinken!

Ich will damit ausdrücken das du nicht irgendwelche geschichten aus einem groschen Roman klauen solltest! Es entspricht einfach nicht den Professionellen Standard den ich doch bei dir sehr schätze 

Und wenn du diese geschichte dir doch nicht ausgedacht hast, so hoffe ich dein Buch bald bei den jenigen oben genannten Romanen zufinden und in 10 Jahren dich dann bei der Oskar Verleihung zu sehen, weil du einen Oskar in Sachen "Bestes Drehbuch mit den Dümmsten Einfällen" gewonnen hast.

Bis dahin warte ich "sehnsüchtig" :lol: auf deine nexten auszüge aus deinem pulitzer verdächtigen (schon jetzt) Bestseller!


----------



## TheShake (12. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*



> [l]am 12.08.03 um 09:04 schrieb R33P3R:[/l]
> Klatsch, Klatsdch, Klatsch,
> 
> Also deine Lyrics werden immer besser Sitzungskalender, doch bedenke junger schriftenschreiber! Man sollte nicht mir anderen Leutz ihren Fürzen stinken!
> ...




Ich warte jetzt auch schon auf den dritten Teil dieser heißen (Bravo-Foto-Love-Story-ähnlichen) Liebesgeschichte. Was kommt wohl als nächstes? Kommt ihr Mann hinter die Geschichte und outet sich als schwul und will ihn auch verführen? Oder der Direktor erpresst die beiden mit intimen Fotos! 
Ach, da ist ja sooo viel möglich... die beiden können auch heiraten und viele kleine An- und Kationen bekommen ~

Also Stoff für die nächsten 1000 Threads dieser Güteklasse ist zu Genüge vorhanden und ich bin der letztre der schreit "Aufhören". Es ist wie das Bohlenbuch: Jeder weiß ganz genau, dass das, was da drin steht ziemlicher Blödsinn ist, aber jeder liest es und gibt seinen Senf  dazu! Nicht zuletzt die hohe Antwortzahl auf diesen Thread lässt ja wohl erahnen, dass wir uns alle mit dem Thema beschäftigt haben, um den glücklichen Chemiebaukastenjüngling zu sagen, dass seine Story hier

a) ziemlicher Bockmist ist 
oder b) uns aus dem Herzen spricht 

Ich tnediere eher zu a), wobei ich sagen muss, dass es durchaus hübsche Lehrerinnen gibt... bin zwar schon raus aus der Schule, aber es gab da so einige Käfer! Nicht zuletzt die süße Sportstudentin, bei der wir uns immer extra doof angestellt haben, damit sie uns das immer und immerwieder vormacht... die hohle Frucht die 

Was ich jetzt eigentlich sagen will! 3. Teil bitte! Ich will die Fortsetzung! Das ist besser als Schwarzwaldklinik, GZSZ und Sesamstraße zusammen!

Gruß,
Shake


----------



## R33P3R (12. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*



> [l]am 12.08.03 um 09:29 schrieb TheShake:[/l]
> damit sie uns das immer und immerwieder vormacht... die hohle Frucht die



Einfach nur lol! Ihr habts echt drauf! Das haben wir auch als gemacht rofl!!!! :Fett Respekt:


----------



## TheShake (12. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*



> [l]am 12.08.03 um 09:38 schrieb R33P3R:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 12.08.03 um 09:29 schrieb TheShake:[/l]
> ...



..und ich dachte nur wir waren so krank und wollten die hübsche Frau ihren Handstand-Überschlag immer und immerwieder machen sehen! Sah einfach gut aus....

Gruß,
Shake


----------



## SuB_ZeRo88 (12. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*



> [l]am 12.08.03 um 04:13 schrieb Benutzername:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 09.08.03 um 20:40 schrieb Shadow_Man:[/l]
> ...




*meld*
die is sogar 28 aber trotzdem würde ich mit der nix ham wollen 
ähm und meine FranzösischLehrerin gibt nachhilfe 

@topic
mir kommt die geschichte auch irgendwie erfunden oda aus irgeneiner Bravo abgeschrieben vor


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*



> [l]am 12.08.03 um 10:17 schrieb SuB_ZeRo88:[/l]
> *meld*
> die is sogar 28 aber trotzdem würde ich mit der nix ham wollen
> ähm und meine FranzösischLehrerin gibt nachhilfe


wir hatten auch eine C-lehrerin: 52 jahre und doppelt so schwer in kg...

btw: eine bekannte von mir ist (fast) fertige geschichts+deutschlehrerin, 26 jahre alt - dabei ist die hohl wie sonstwas. und nicht nur hohl: die weiß auch fast nix! wir haben die mal ein paar einfache dinge gefragt, zB wann begann der WK2, seit wann ungefähr ist Castro an der Macht usw. - die wußte fast gar nix, und wenn dann auch meist nur so ungefähr. wir wollten die schon fragen, wie lang der 30jährige krieg dauerte, aber wir wollten die dann doch nicht GANZ vorführen... dann erzählte sie uns, dass ein schüler sie ihrer meinung wg. hanf-legalisierung fragte, sie erzählte uns dann, dass sie dem schüler gesagt habe "nee, doch nicht bei DER regierung!" - ja, bei welcher denn bitte dann?!?!?! in absehbarer zeit kann es ja nur SPD oder CDU geben - meinte die etwa eher bei der CDU??? bei so was als lehrkraft ist PISA kein wunder...


----------



## buzzard (12. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

meine eltern würden das net glauben weil ich sie und sie mich HASSEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aber mal im ernst in ihrem alter hat sie doch die besten erfahrungen und ich hätte das ausgenutzt, weil dann mal was in meinem beschissenen leben funzen würde

noch was: frag sie ob sie dein "versuchskaninchen" sein kann (falls es bei dir das erste mal ist) hehehe (aber kein SM!!!!)

Die Welt kotzt mich an, hätte ich doch nur so ne chemie-lehrerin gehabt und ich wäre ein fröhliches gesellschaftsmitglied geworden


----------



## buzzard (12. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*



> [l]am 12.08.03 um 10:23 schrieb Herbboy:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 12.08.03 um 10:17 schrieb SuB_ZeRo88:[/l]
> ...




na mit den grünen (natürlich unter dem deckmantel, dass es ja so eine tolle "kulturpflanze" ist...) aber mal im ernst dann würden die preise für n gramm nich mehr bei ca. 5? liegen sondern runter gehen und die nachfrage würde in die höhe schießen

ich seh die schlagzeilen in 30 jahren vor mir:
"Die Kiffer-Nation verpennt den WK3" hehehe


----------



## zanellchen (12. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*



> [l]am 11.08.03 um 23:20 schrieb Herbboy:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 11.08.03 um 21:48 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> ...




einverstanden: die geschichte ist erstunken und erlogen. aber, deine argumentation ist ja ned ganz wasserdicht. ich meine, man kann ja schon einen satz rezitieren und keine ahnung haben was das überhaupt bedeutet. vielleicht hat der junge keine ahnung was annionen und kationene sind, war aber dennoch beeindruckt von dem satz...

ach ja, ich benütze zum beispiel manchmal das wort "kausalitätsspirale". hab das mal irgendwo aufgelesen. weiss aber auch überhaupt nicht was das bedeutet.


----------



## R33P3R (12. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*

Kausalität, bezeichnet den Zusammenhang zwischen Ursache und Wirkung als spezifische Interpretation der Beziehung zweier Variablen


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (12. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*



> [l]am 12.08.03 um 12:33 schrieb R33P3R:[/l]
> Kausalität, bezeichnet den Zusammenhang zwischen Ursache und Wirkung als spezifische Interpretation der Beziehung zweier Variablen



...............nominiert für die hall of fame..............


----------



## zanellchen (12. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*



> [l]am 12.08.03 um 12:33 schrieb R33P3R:[/l]
> Kausalität, bezeichnet den Zusammenhang zwischen Ursache und Wirkung als spezifische Interpretation der Beziehung zweier Variablen



sehr schön definiert 

aber trotzdem: was zum henker ist eine kausalitätsSPIRALE?!?


----------



## Crusher99 (12. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*



> [l]am 12.08.03 um 16:01 schrieb zanellchen:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 12.08.03 um 12:33 schrieb R33P3R:[/l]
> ...



Ich würde es "Teufelskreis" nennen. Oder "Verkettung mehrerer Umstände" könnte es auch treffen.


----------



## Deller (12. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*

Was bitteschön ist an Redoxgleichungen so schwer. Ich würde von mir auch nicht behaupten das ich ein Genie in Chemie bin, aber dir Redoxgleichungen hab ich schon kappiert. Drum kann ich kaum glauben das es sich wirklich so zugetragen hat. Ich denke eher, dass ein Lehrer (oder vielleicht sogar ein Prof. oder einer von der Regierung) sich diese (Märchen-)Geschichte ausgedacht hat um die Reaktionen des typischen Jugendlichen auf solche Vorkommnisse zu beobachten. Und daraus eine Studie zu machen um sie beim erst besten Klatschblatt zu veröffentlichen und mächtig Kohle abzugreifen.


----------



## Bonez (12. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*

Und ich find Matrizen und Gaussgleichungen bla schwall einfach und trotzdem soll es Leute geben, die damit nicht klarkommen. Nicht von sich auf andere schließen  

Und wieso wurde immer noch nichts über das Aussehen dieser Chemielehrerin gesagt? Ich will endlich ein Foto....oder mehrere


----------



## Deller (12. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*



> [l]am 12.08.03 um 17:00 schrieb Bonez:[/l]
> Und ich find Matrizen und Gaussgleichungen bla schwall einfach und trotzdem soll es Leute geben, die damit nicht klarkommen. Nicht von sich auf andere schließen
> 
> Und wieso wurde immer noch nichts über das Aussehen dieser Chemielehrerin gesagt? Ich will endlich ein Foto....oder mehrere



Mag ja sein, aber was ich viel besser find ist, dass du Guschtlfan bist (so wie ich es an deinem Forumsbild sehen kann). Meiner Meinung nach sind Guschtl (bzw. Augustiner) und Franziskaner die besten Biere die es gibt (kommen ja auch aus Bayern).


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (12. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*

Da könnt was  dran sein , denn wer mal auf sitzungskalenders wortwahl achtet und wie er sich ausdrückt , der wird feststellen , das es schon sehr merkwürdig ist , dass ein 17 jähriger DEUTSCHER sich so ausdrückt!
Also für mich is das n gelungener fake und reif für die hall of fame!!


----------



## Bonez (12. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*



> [l]am 12.08.03 um 17:16 schrieb Deller:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 12.08.03 um 17:00 schrieb Bonez:[/l]
> ...



Naja, eigentlich bin ich ja Kölner und bevorzuge Kölsch  Aber jmd. aus Bayern den ich doch relativ gut kannte, hat mal 2-3 Kästen vom guten bayerischen Exportbier mit nach köln gebracht und ich muss sagen: Das Zeug ist wirklich nicht übel


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*



> [l]am 12.08.03 um 18:00 schrieb Bonez:[/l]
> Naja, eigentlich bin ich ja Kölner und bevorzuge Kölsch  Aber jmd. aus Bayern den ich doch relativ gut kannte, hat mal 2-3 Kästen vom guten bayerischen Exportbier mit nach köln gebracht und ich muss sagen: Das Zeug ist wirklich nicht übel


in einer "stamm"-disco trinken wir auch meistens weizen, da das kölsch dort a) oft nicht gerade frisch schmeckt und b) 0,5l weizen billiger ist als 0,4l kölsch...


----------



## Bonez (12. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*



> [l]am 12.08.03 um 18:09 schrieb Herbboy:[/l]
> in einer "stamm"-disco trinken wir auch meistens weizen, da das kölsch dort a) oft nicht gerade frisch schmeckt und b) 0,5l weizen billiger ist als 0,4l kölsch...



Weizen krieg ich immer so nen Kater von, dass is nich mehr feierlich   Also da dann doch lieber mehr für Kölsch zahlen...

ich will immer noch ein Foto von der Ische sehen


----------



## flowangler (12. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*



> [l]am 12.08.03 um 17:28 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> Da könnt was  dran sein , denn wer mal auf sitzungskalenders wortwahl achtet und wie er sich ausdrückt , der wird feststellen , das es schon sehr merkwürdig ist , dass ein 17 jähriger DEUTSCHER sich so ausdrückt!
> Also für mich is das n gelungener fake und reif für die hall of fame!!



Und?

Nicht jeder ist der bescheuerten Redeweise verfallen, die sich Kanack-Sprach (oder so ähnlich) schimpft.
Und viele wissen auch noch, wie man sich grammatikalisch richtig ausdrückt bzw kennen sich mit der Rechtschreibung aus.
(Gut, ich gebe zu, manchmal gilt das nur für eine Handvoll User hier im Forum.)
Voll krasse Story, Alder. Aber konkret krass.
Wo bleibe die Bilder von dem Bunny?

@Topic
im Prinzip ists mir egal, ob echt oder nicht.
Der Unterhaltungsfaktor stimmt.

An die Befürworter des Beischlafs *g* :
Euch ist schon klar, daß diese Chemienote absolut nichts wert ist?
Egal, ob die Note jetzt wirklich erarbeitet ist oder erschlafen, wenn rauskommt, daß er mit der Lehrerin poppt (und es kommt raus, sowas kommt immer raus (jetzt nicht unbedingt wörtlich gemeint)), sind in den Augen der anderen Schülern, Lehrer und den Eltern nichts wert.
Und das wird ihm in jeder Klassenarbeit nachgetragen:
"Der Moosbrugger Schorschl hat wieder nur ne Zwei, warsch gestern nacht nicht gut drauf, wie?"
Möglicherweise auch in jedem Fach mit Lehrerin.

PS: auf in die Hall of Fame


----------



## Sentenza (12. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*

Jetzt komm mal in die Gänge Sitzungskalender und lass uns nicht so lange warten. Hör nicht auf den Pöbel, der meint deine Geschichte sei nur erfunden. 

Auf, auf, auf !


----------



## BigPapaPump (13. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*



> [l]am 12.08.03 um 19:42 schrieb Sentenza:[/l]
> Jetzt komm mal in die Gänge Sitzungskalender und lass uns nicht so lange warten. Hör nicht auf den Pöbel, der meint deine Geschichte sei nur erfunden.
> 
> Auf, auf, auf !



Ob Fake oder nicht ist mir wayne...die Geschichte bringt Unterhaltung und nur deshalb bin ich in diesem Forum. Zu der Theorie, dass es ein Fake ist weil er sich den einen Satz mit Fachwörtern merken konnte. Dies ist doch überhaupt kein Beweis...nachlabern ist doch eine der größten Stärken der Menschheit und vielleicht ist auch nach paar Nachhilfestunden etwas hängengeblieben. ^^


----------



## TheShake (13. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*



> [l]am 13.08.03 um 09:39 schrieb BigPapaPump:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 12.08.03 um 19:42 schrieb Sentenza:[/l]
> ...



Ich knüpfe mal hier an und frage:

WO BLEIBT DER 3. TEIL??? Wir wollen määääähr! 

Wollen wir Wetten abschließen, wie es weitergeht? 

Schöner Gruß,
Shake


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (13. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*

könnt ihr alle nicht zählen ?!
Wenn noch n teil kommt , is es der 4.!


----------



## TheShake (13. August 2003)

*AW: Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der...?*



> [l]am 13.08.03 um 11:30 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> könnt ihr alle nicht zählen ?!
> Wenn noch n teil kommt , is es der 4.!



Echt schon, hab ich einen verpasst? Ich bin jetzt auf dem Stand: Sie ist unzufrieden mit ihrem jetzigen Dasein als Ehefrau und Lehrkraft und will von unserem Helden hier bekehrt werden. Im Gegenzug bringt sie seine Anionen und Kationen in Wallung 

War dazwischen noch was? 

Schöner Gruß,
Shake


----------



## Sitzungskalender (13. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Geschätzte Community-Mitglieder

Heute habe ich einen folgenschwereren Entschluss gefasst: Ich werde der  Beziehung zu Eliane entsagen. 
Gestern habe ich mit einem guten Kollegen - es war das erste mal, dass ich im realen Leben über die genannten Begebenheiten gesprochen habe  die Thematik geschildert. Da er nicht auf die selbe Schule geht wie ich und sie daher nicht kennt, habe ich gewagt das Thema anzusprechen.

Es war eine lange, äusserst angeregte Diskussion. Interessant war auch, dass er einige Argumente einbrachte, die auch ihr bereits genannt habt. Jedenfalls meinte er, dass zwischen zwei Menschen immer auch Gefühle zum tragen kommen können: Sympathien, Antipathien, Zorn, Hass aber eben manchmal auch Liebe und/oder sexuelles Verlangen. Zwar ist Eliane meine Lehrerin und sehr viel älter als ich, aber manchmal sind Gefühle wohl stärker als die Ratio. 
Dennoch: Aus dieser Geschichte ist wohl längst mehr geworden als nur ein Spiel mit dem Feuer. Man darf nicht vergessen; Sie hat Familie, eine feste Anstellung, trägt Verantwortung und hat  vor allem  eine kleine Tochter. Könnte ich mir jemals verzeihen, dass ich ihr und vielleicht mein Leben zerstöre?
Zugegeben: Diese Entscheidung viel mein Kopf  nicht mein Herz. 

Ich habe diese Empfindungen in einem Brief an Eliane niedergeschrieben. Noch heute werde ich ihn ihr persönlich in den Briefkasten legen. Es ist besser, wenn sie es sofort erfährt. Denn sie hat mich für Freitag zum Essen eingeladen. 

Einige von Euch haben geschrieben, dass sie sehr gespannt auf die Fortsetzung der Geschichte seien. 
Glaubt mir, das bin ich auch. Harren wir also gemeinsam den Dingen die da kommen...


----------



## JP2001 (13. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 13.08.03 um 12:34 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> 
> Ich habe diese Empfindungen in einem Brief an Eliane niedergeschrieben.



Hat sie denn überhaupt schon gesagt, dass sie auch was für dich empfindet??? (könnte sonst von ihr falsch aufgefasst werden)

Ach ja, warum ist es so interessant, dass der Argumente einbringt die auch schon die Comunity hatte? (hälst du uns oder ihn für blöd  )


----------



## TheShake (13. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 13.08.03 um 12:34 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> 
> Geschätzte Community-Mitglieder
> 
> ...



*schnüff schnüff*
Soviel Herzschmerz... das vertrag ich nicht! 

Gruß,
Shake


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (13. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Eliane heißt sie also ?! :o


----------



## NeoAnderson (13. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 13.08.03 um 13:13 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> Eliane heißt sie also ?! :o



'Ich und Eliane' *sing*


----------



## Woodstock (13. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 13.08.03 um 12:34 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> 
> Geschätzte Community-Mitglieder
> 
> ...




1. Irgendwann bist Du Mitte 40 und dann wirst Du Dich Dumm ärgern, dass Du diese einmalige Chance hast verstreichen lassen.
2. Hat Deine Story sehr glaubwürdig angefangen, aber die zweite Hälfte war dann etwas zu unrealistisch-schmalzig. Netter Fake, der aber hätte perfekter sein können.
3. Eliane heisst sie also? *googleanschmeissenundchemielehrerinnenmitdiesemvornamensuch*

Nevertheless:
Danke für die schöne Unterhaltung!
Gruß
W.

PS: Das Kollegium des Gynmasiums Archern hat eine Eliane Müller-Barth als Chemielehrerin. Leider ist die nicht auf den Fotos abgebildet!. Isse das? )


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (13. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 13.08.03 um 13:42 schrieb Woodstock:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 13.08.03 um 12:34 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> ...



Nicht schlecht recherchiert  !


----------



## Stadler (13. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> PS: Das Kollegium des Gynmasiums Archern hat eine Eliane Müller-Barth als Chemielehrerin. Leider ist die nicht auf den Fotos abgebildet!. Isse das? )


Sehr gut, Holmes! Aber woher willst du wissen, daß sie nicht abgebildet ist? Es stehen doch nur keine Namen dabei. Okay, laßt uns das Ratespiel beginnen!


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (13. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

http://home.t-online.de/home/frank.dugrillon/ABI84/images/lehrer/lehrerfoto1.jpg

hier sind die lehrer!
Da fällt einem doch glatt die Blonde links inner mitte auf!
Die wäre die einzige , bei der sich sowas lohnen würde!


----------



## Dragonius (13. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

http://www.ga.og.bw.schule.de/hp/infos/lehrer/lehrerfoto.htm

das ist net die seite oder?
da würde sich zumindest keine wirklich lohnen *gg*

gruß dragonius


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (13. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 13.08.03 um 14:11 schrieb Dragonius:[/l]
> http://www.ga.og.bw.schule.de/hp/infos/lehrer/lehrerfoto.htm
> 
> das ist net die seite oder?
> ...



Diese  Bilder sind auf derselben seite!
Ne , da lohnt sich keine


----------



## Dogon (13. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 13.08.03 um 14:14 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 13.08.03 um 14:11 schrieb Dragonius:[/l]
> ...



wieso???
die aufm 4. bild von oben ganz links in dem roten pullover sieht doch echt heiß aus...vor allem das gesicht : ))))))


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (13. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> wieso???
> die aufm 4. bild von oben ganz links in dem roten pullover sieht doch echt heiß aus...vor allem das gesicht : ))))))




loool jo wie geil is die denn bitte ?!
Naja ,  bei den neuen lehrern... aber nuuur notgedrungen


----------



## El_Bronchito (13. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 13.08.03 um 14:19 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> 
> 
> > wieso???
> ...



Warum sehen Lehrer eigentlich überall gleich beschissen aus? Gibts da irgendwelche Kriterien von denen die Öffentlichkeit nichts weiß? Anscheinend muss man da ne bestimmte Hässlichkeit erreicht haben oder/und sich einen Bart wachsen lassen, manchmal auch Frauen.


----------



## Muten-Roshi (13. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Auf der Startseite der Schule steht auch was von "Campen am Achernsee" <- für mich ein guter Grund den Namen des Gewässers zu verschweigen... vielleicht ist diese(sehr unterhaltsame) Schnulze doch aus dem Leben gegriffen? Jetzt komm schon Sitzungskalender, sag wenigstens auf welchen Foto sie sich befindet!


----------



## Woodstock (13. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 13.08.03 um 14:02 schrieb Stadler:[/l]
> 
> 
> > PS: Das Kollegium des Gynmasiums Archern hat eine Eliane Müller-Barth als Chemielehrerin. Leider ist die nicht auf den Fotos abgebildet!. Isse das? )
> ...



Mein lieber Watson...gehe er auf die Seite und suche die Gruppefotos der Lehrer. Sodann wirst Du beim moven des Mauscursors erkennen, dass der jeweilige Lehrername angezeigt wird!
Eliane ist nicht dabei. Ich vermute, dass sie sich bewusst gedrückt hat, damit die PCG-Community nicht ihr Lichtbild bekommt!
Raffiniert die Frau...
gruss
Sherlock Woodstock


----------



## BigPapaPump (14. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Können ja mal eine Suchaktion im Netz starten, in welchen Schulen es alles Chemielehrerinen mit dem Namen Eliane gibt.


----------



## Stadler (14. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> Mein lieber Watson...gehe er auf die Seite und suche die Gruppefotos der Lehrer. Sodann wirst Du beim moven des Mauscursors erkennen, dass der jeweilige Lehrername angezeigt wird!


Holmes, Sie überraschen mich doch immer wieder.


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (14. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 15:36 schrieb Nope81:[/l]
> Lass sie unanständig werden... Dann erpress Sie (muhahaha)
> Schonmal ne eins in Chemie gehabt ?



Aber schon irgendwie komisch , dass sich sitzungskalender immer nur in diesem thread meldet und das auch nur sehr selten!
Wenn ich er wäre , würd ich hier viel mehr mitdiskutieren , anstatt immer nur die neuesten begebenheiten reinzuposten!
Ich hoffe doch mal , dass es koa fake is!


----------



## Stadler (14. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> Ich hoffe doch mal , dass es koa fake is!


Das einzige was meiner Meinung darauf hinweist, daß es kein Fake ist, ist daß keiner einfach so auf den Namen Eliane kommt. Bei Elaine hätte ich noch vermutet, daß unser Kalender zuviel Monkey Island gespielt hat.


----------



## Sitzungskalender (14. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Hallo allerseits

So, da bin ich wieder.  Eines sei vorausgeschickt: An dieser Stelle kann ich Euch  leider  keine Neuigkeiten berichten. Aber vielmehr danke ich Euch für Euer Engagement und Eure Hilfsbereitschaft.
Aber vielleicht war es von meiner Seite etwas ungeschickt den Namen der besagten Lehrkraft zu nennen. Denn: Mit Euren Recherchen hätte ich in der Tat nicht gerechnet. Allerdings strafen sie den Verdacht lüge, dass ihr meine Geschichte für eine Fabelei haltet. Wer würde schon einer Sache nachgehen die er für unwahr hält? Vielen dank also für Euer Vertrauen. 

Ich sehe es allerdings als meine Pflicht (vor allem gegenüber jenen Herrschaften die ihr momentan für meine Lehrer hält) Euch folgendes zu sagen: Das sind nicht meine Lehrer. 
Ich bin kein Deutscher, komme nicht aus Deutschland und gehe ergo nicht in Deutschland zur Schule. 
Dies als kleine Klammerbemerkung.

Ach ja; Ich habe  leider - noch nichts von ihr gehört.


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (14. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 14.08.03 um 13:05 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> 
> Hallo allerseits
> 
> ...



Zusammengefasst:
-Der Kerl is 17
-postet hier seehr selten rein
-schreibt nie in einen anderen thread
-Er ist kein deutscher
-Er drückt sich wie n Typ aus , der den Duden gefressen hat....
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ich komm mir verarscht vor:FAKE!!


----------



## Bonez (14. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 14.08.03 um 13:10 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.08.03 um 13:05 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> ...




wieso? die östereicher udn schweizer haben doch bei de rpisa studie besser abgeschnitten (glaub ich zumindest), dass erklärt also warum er a) kein deutscher ist und b) seine Wortwahl  
Nie in nen anderen thread schreiben könnte er tun, weil dies ein zweitnick ist und er seine wahre Identität verscheleiern will. Und warum spricht es dafür, dass es ein Fake ist, wenn der Kerl 17 ist?*gg*
Nee, ich will einfach nicht glauben, dass es ein Fake ist...


----------



## Stadler (14. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> Nie in nen anderen thread schreiben könnte er tun, weil dies ein zweitnick ist und er seine wahre Identität verscheleiern will.


Holmes, es ist einer von uns. Und von der falschen Spur des Lehrerkollegiums lassen Sie sich doch sicher nicht abhalten. Vielleicht war es aber auch nur ein Bluff. *grübel*


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (14. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 14.08.03 um 13:47 schrieb Stadler:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Nie in nen anderen thread schreiben könnte er tun, weil dies ein zweitnick ist und er seine wahre Identität verscheleiern will.
> ...



Dass er 17 is bezieht sich darauf , dass erspricht , als hätt er nen duden gefressen!!


----------



## Woodstock (14. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 14.08.03 um 10:01 schrieb Stadler:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Mein lieber Watson...gehe er auf die Seite und suche die Gruppefotos der Lehrer. Sodann wirst Du beim moven des Mauscursors erkennen, dass der jeweilige Lehrername angezeigt wird!
> ...




Stadler...ich liebe dich 
würde mich ja am liebsten im Waldorf umbenennen, nur damit ich dir näher sein kann )

W., aka W
(woodstock aka waldorf)


----------



## Woodstock (14. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 14.08.03 um 13:47 schrieb Stadler:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Nie in nen anderen thread schreiben könnte er tun, weil dies ein zweitnick ist und er seine wahre Identität verscheleiern will.
> ...



hmmm...mein lieber watson...kombinieren wir doch mal logisch. wenn er denn kein deutscher ist, aber hervorragendes deutsch von sich gibt, dann könnte er ein gebildeter aus dem deutschsprachigen ausland sein. seine bildung ist auch der grund, wieso die chemielehrerin sich für ihn interessiert (lehrer=gebildet, menschen suchen sich partner mit ähnlichen intellektuellen fähigkeiten). ergo ist er österreicher oder schweizer.
dies macht die arbeit mit kollege google einfacher, weil es in österreich und der schweiz zusammen viel weniger gymnasien gibt, als ich deutschland.
nundann...frisch ans werk!
*geige zur seite leg, mütze aufsetzend und mit wehendem cape den raum verlassend*

W., aka W., aka S.W. aka S.W.
(woodstock, aka waldorf, aka sherlock woodstock aka sherlock waldorf)


----------



## subaridu (14. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 14.08.03 um 13:19 schrieb Bonez:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.08.03 um 13:10 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> ...



Bin noch immer nicht davon überzeugt, dass es sich nicht um einen Fake handelt, aber was soll's? Deshalb habe ich mal meine Suchmaschine angeschmissen und nach Lehrerinnen mit dem Namen Eliane gesucht und siehe da, ich bin fündig geworden: Verheiratet, sieht anständig aus, das Alter könnte stimmen und kommt aus der Schweiz http://sek.aischulen.ch/Lehrerseite/index.htm
(ganz nach unten scrollen)

Grüsse
suba


----------



## Alloshadow (14. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

kann mich nur anschließen ab in die hall of fame


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (14. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

nicht schecht suba!
Aber woher weißt du ,dass sie verheiratet is , steht doch gar nicht dabei!


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (14. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 14.08.03 um 16:40 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> nicht schecht suba!
> Aber woher weißt du ,dass sie verheiratet is , steht doch gar nicht dabei!



los sitzungskalender , ich seh du bist online!
Jetzt schreib schon , dass wir ( suba) die richtige gefunden haben und hör auf , dir alles nur durchzulesen


----------



## JP2001 (14. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 14.08.03 um 16:40 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> nicht schecht suba!
> Aber woher weißt du ,dass sie verheiratet is , steht doch gar nicht dabei!



Da stand doch, dass ihr Partner putzt also ist sie zumindest in ner festen Beziehung


----------



## subaridu (14. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 14.08.03 um 16:51 schrieb JP2001:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.08.03 um 16:40 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> ...



Habt ihr Lüstlinge mal nur wieder das Foto angeschaut tztztz...   Schaut euch auch den Namen an, ist ein Doppelname, also ist die Frau verheiratet.


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (14. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 14.08.03 um 16:57 schrieb subaridu:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.08.03 um 16:51 schrieb JP2001:[/l]
> ...



guckt mal ins gästebuch der seite 
ey die ische hat sogar ne email adresse......


----------



## Stadler (14. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> Da stand doch, dass ihr Partner putzt also ist sie zumindest in ner festen Beziehung





> Habt ihr Lüstlinge mal nur wieder das Foto angeschaut tztztz...   Schaut euch auch den Namen an, ist ein Doppelname, also ist die Frau verheiratet.


Was mag das nur für eine Ehe sein, in der die Frau ihren Ehemann als Partner bezeichnet? *aufundabgeh* Erscheint mir äußerst ungewöhnlich. *grübel*


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (14. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Ich befürchte , dass sie es doch nicht ist , denn bei den terminen steht nichts von ferien an der schule.......... 
Ich berichtige mich , ihr ferien gingen bis heute :o


----------



## Bonez (14. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 14.08.03 um 17:08 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> Ich befürchte , dass sie es doch nicht ist , denn bei den terminen steht nichts von ferien an der schule..........
> Ich berichtige mich , ihr ferien gingen bis heute :o



alsob die schweizer keine sommerferien ahben? aber vielleicht ist er auch aus österreich?*g*


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (14. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 14.08.03 um 17:10 schrieb Bonez:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.08.03 um 17:08 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> ...



WEITERRECHERCHIEREN!
Vielleicht hat SK ja noch mehr versteckte infos gegeben!


----------



## subaridu (14. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 14.08.03 um 17:03 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> guckt mal ins gästebuch der seite
> ey die ische hat sogar ne email adresse......



lol... bin gespannt ob darauf jemand antwortet. Apropos Antworten unser Loverboy könnte sich zur neuen Anwärterin zur Miss Chemielehrerin äussern.


----------



## subaridu (14. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 14.08.03 um 17:18 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.08.03 um 17:10 schrieb Bonez:[/l]
> ...


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (14. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 14.08.03 um 17:20 schrieb subaridu:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.08.03 um 17:03 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> ...



Naja , wennsies wirklich is.... sooo toll sieht die ja auch net aus...


----------



## The_Duke (14. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 14.08.03 um 16:23 schrieb subaridu:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.08.03 um 13:19 schrieb Bonez:[/l]
> ...



Hm, ich hoffe die ist es nicht...


----------



## Carazo (14. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 14.08.03 um 19:44 schrieb The_Duke:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.08.03 um 16:23 schrieb subaridu:[/l]
> ...



meint ihr, es wäre ZU dreist, ihr eine EMail mit pikanten Fragen zu schicken? 

*auf vorhergehende Signatur schiel*

hm, okay, ich hab nichts zu befürchten, ich bin ja schliesslich frei.


----------



## Deller (14. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Dieser Thread is so genial . Der muss unbedingt in die Hall of Fame


----------



## zanellchen (15. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 14.08.03 um 21:43 schrieb Deller:[/l]
> Dieser Thread is so genial . Der muss unbedingt in die Hall of Fame



find ich auch!


----------



## BigPapaPump (15. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 15.08.03 um 08:15 schrieb zanellchen:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.08.03 um 21:43 schrieb Deller:[/l]
> ...



Für eine ältere Frau sieht die doch nicht schlecht aus...aber ihr eine email zu schreiben wäre schon etwas zu dreist.


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (15. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 15.08.03 um 09:34 schrieb BigPapaPump:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.08.03 um 08:15 schrieb zanellchen:[/l]
> ...



zumal du noch nichtmal weißt , ob es die richtige is!
Und so wie ich das sehe, werden die mails sicherlich nicht direkt zu ihr geschickt , da alle lehrer ne  addi bei derselben domain haben!
....wenn das dann andere lesen würden......
scheiss was drauf und schreib ihr eine


----------



## Tanner (15. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Ob er davon ausgegangen ist, dass wir so über google etc. recherchieren und er deshalb selbst im Internet nachgeforscht hat und einen Namen gennannt hat, den man auf einer Schulseite finden kann...
Sag wenigstens, ob diese Seite tatsächlich Grundlage und Inspiration (bei dem Bild... ???  ) für deine Lügengeschichte war?
Das wäre dann ein wirklich gut durchdachter Fake...


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (15. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 15.08.03 um 11:06 schrieb Tanner:[/l]
> Ob er davon ausgegangen ist, dass wir so über google etc. recherchieren und er deshalb selbst im Internet nachgeforscht hat und einen Namen gennannt hat, den man auf einer Schulseite finden kann...
> Sag wenigstens, ob diese Seite tatsächlich Grundlage und Inspiration (bei dem Bild... ???  ) für deine Lügengeschichte war?
> Das wäre dann ein wirklich gut durchdachter Fake...



Wer mal auf seinen namen klickt , sieht , dass er heute schon wieder online war!
Er schreibt aber nie was rein...... :o
find ich schon irgendwie komisch , wahrscheinlich liegt er grad aufm boden und lacht sicher über unsere posts kaputt!!


----------



## Sitzungskalender (15. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Guten Tag allerseits

Um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich ziemlich aufgeregt. Denn: Heute Abend werde ich sie treffen. 

Bis jetzt hat sie noch nichts von sicher hören lassen obwohl ich davon überzeugt bin, dass sie den Brief sicherlich bereits gelesen hat. Wie sie wohl darauf reagiert hat? Ich glaube, sie wird mich mit Bestimmtheit auf mein Schreiben ansprechen....

Ansonsten sind es die trivialen Dinge, die mich momentan beschäftigen: Soll ich mich für das Abendessen besonders  kleiden? Wäre vielleicht ein kleines Präsent angebracht? Aber wenn ja: Was?
Diese und viele andere Fragen kreisen gegenwärtig in meinem Kopf. Vielleicht habt ihr ja eine Antwort auf diese Fragen und  mehr noch  möglicherweise sogar einen speziellen Tipp. Für Anregungen wäre ich sehr dankbar. 

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich noch einen schönen Tag. 

Gruss aus dem warmen Turicum


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (15. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 15.08.03 um 12:30 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> 
> Guten Tag allerseits
> 
> ...



Turicum also.......  scheisse is die falsche *googleanschmeissundnachchemielehrerinneninturicumsuch*
Also n geschenk würd ich nicht mitnehmen und mich auchnicht besonders kleiden DENN du hast ja in dem brief geschrieben , dass du etwas abstand von ihr haben möchtest oder so ähnlich.
Und wenn du dann mit tollen sachen und beispielsweise blumen vor der tür stehst , dann bekommt sie vielleicht n falschen eindruck!
Und wehe ich seh hier heute abend nicht den nächsten teil deiner geschichte!

MFG
DBS


----------



## subaridu (15. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 15.08.03 um 12:30 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> 
> Guten Tag allerseits
> 
> ...



Siehe da! Unser Mister X meldet sich wieder mit einem neuen Puzzleteil. Was ich etwas seltsam finde (abgesehen von der Geschichte), er schreibt immer nur schön seine Geschichte weiter und stellt immer neue Fragen. Dabei geht er aber nie auf die Antworten ein, die er erhält. Ebenso antwortet er nicht auf Fragen und geht überhaupt nicht auf irgendwelche Kommentare ein.
Ob unser Loverboy mit einem Zweitnick hier mitschreibt? :o Kann das jemand nachschauen?

Im Zweifelsfall für den Angeklagten  
Triviale Angelegenheiten:
- Normal anziehen
- Warum Geschenk, wenn du nichts von ihr willst?

Grüsse
suba

PS: Die Geschichte währe glaubwürdiger, wenn unser junger Freund etwas interaktiver wäre. *find*


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (15. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Achja für alle doofen :
Turicum is der lateinische name für Zürich 

https://www.stadt-zuerich.ch/ssz/dienstleistungen/jahrbuch/Kap_15.asp#15_3

und hier is auch schon ne liste von allen schulen in zürich !
Viel spass beim recherchieren!


----------



## Blasius (15. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 15.08.03 um 12:52 schrieb subaridu:[/l]
> Ob unser Loverboy mit einem Zweitnick hier mitschreibt? :o Kann das jemand nachschauen?



Gut kombiniert. 

Sitzungskalender = zanellchen (gleiche IP)

Und was sagt uns das jetzt? :o


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (15. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 15.08.03 um 13:01 schrieb Blasius:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.08.03 um 12:52 schrieb subaridu:[/l]
> ...




WAS EIN ARSCH ,DER GEHÖRT GEBANNT!!!!


----------



## Blasius (15. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 15.08.03 um 13:03 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.08.03 um 13:01 schrieb Blasius:[/l]
> ...



Warum? :o Weil er hier nen äußerst unterhaltsamen thread aus der Taufe gehoben hat?


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (15. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Ich schmeiss mich weg!
Ich les grad die ganzen posts von ihm hier in diesem thread !
Wie der sich teilweise selbst verarscht is echt ROFLIG!!
Ich kann nicht mehr!
Mal sehen , was er dazu zu sagen hat!
Die Pc-Games Com verarscht KEINER!


----------



## Deller (15. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Seid ihr euch sicher das es der sitzungskalender der zanellchen ist?


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (15. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 15.08.03 um 13:19 schrieb Deller:[/l]
> Seid ihr euch sicher das es der sitzungskalender der zanellchen ist?



1. hater dieselbe IP
2.Is Zanellchen auch kein deutscher(
Hat er hier in diesem thread schon geschrieben!)


----------



## Manteau (15. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Hehe, er kommt also aus Zürich (wie ich auch). Er sagte doch er sei 17, und da er noch zur Schule geht besteht eine kleine Chance dass ich die Schule kenne an die er geht. Das wär lustig ) An meiner Schule in Zürich gibts jedoch meines Wissens keine Chemielehrerinn namens Eliane....

Achja, was ich noch sagen wollte: Die Doppelidentität von Sitzungskalender/Zanellchen muss nicht unbedingt heissen dass es ein Fake ist. Vielleicht wollte er das Problem einfach nicht mit seinem normalen Nick besprechen. In diesem Fall wäre es etwas unfair seine Identität aufzudecken @ Blasius...


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (15. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 15.08.03 um 13:28 schrieb Manteau:[/l]
> Hehe, er kommt also aus Zürich (wie ich auch). Er sagte doch er sei 17, und da er noch zur Schule geht besteht eine kleine Chance dass ich die Schule kenne an die er geht. Das wär lustig ) An meiner Schule in Zürich gibts jedoch meines Wissens keine Chemielehrerinn namens Eliane....
> 
> Achja, was ich noch sagen wollte: Die Doppelidentität von Sitzungskalender/Zanellchen muss nicht unbedingt heissen dass es ein Fake ist. Vielleicht wollte er das Problem einfach nicht mit seinem normalen Nick besprechen. In diesem Fall wäre es etwas unfair seine Identität aufzudecken @ Blasius...



Dann  ´nenn mal n paar schulen in zürich , die in frage kommen!


----------



## Manteau (15. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Zu meiner vorherigen Bemerkung: Das stimmt natürlich nicht, denn wenn man sich die Beiträge von Zanellchen durchliest dann muss es ein Fake sein...

Naja, Schulen in Zürich: Rämibüel, Stadelhofen, Hohe Promenade, Hottingen, Hirschengraben, Enge... das sind die in meiner Nähe, deshalb kenn ich die


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (15. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 15.08.03 um 13:33 schrieb Manteau:[/l]
> Zu meiner vorherigen Bemerkung: Das stimmt natürlich nicht, denn wenn man sich die Beiträge von Zanellchen durchliest dann muss es ein Fake sein...
> 
> Naja, Schulen in Zürich: Rämibüel, Stadelhofen, Hohe Promenade, Hottingen, Hirschengraben, Enge... das sind die in meiner Nähe, deshalb kenn ich die



Ich glaube , es gibt zuviele schulen da!
Zumal die auch alle solche komischen namen haben wird das suchen nicht einfach!


----------



## subaridu (15. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 15.08.03 um 13:28 schrieb Manteau:[/l]
> Hehe, er kommt also aus Zürich (wie ich auch). Er sagte doch er sei 17, und da er noch zur Schule geht besteht eine kleine Chance dass ich die Schule kenne an die er geht. Das wär lustig ) An meiner Schule in Zürich gibts jedoch meines Wissens keine Chemielehrerinn namens Eliane....



Woher willst du wissen, dass er wirklich 17 ist und in die Schule geht? Die ganze Geschichte kann erstunken und erlogen sein, obwohl er ganz am Anfang das Wörtchen "Wahr" benutzt hat. Wenn das Ganze ein Fake ist, dann stört mich das gewaltig. Habe ja nichts gegen gute Story's, jedoch sollte dann niemand von Wahrheit Sprechen. Das macht es denjenigen, die in Zukunft in dieser Communitiy wirklich Hilfe suchen, nicht gerade einfacher.

Grüsse
suba


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (15. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 15.08.03 um 13:37 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.08.03 um 13:33 schrieb Manteau:[/l]
> ...



aaah guckst du hier:
http://www.swix.ch/sorg/linxs.html

alle züricher schulen!


----------



## Manteau (15. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 15.08.03 um 13:38 schrieb subaridu:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.08.03 um 13:28 schrieb Manteau:[/l]
> ...



Ja klar, aber wenn wir schon nach der Lösung des Rätsels suchen dann müssen wir ja davon ausgehen dass die Geschichte wahr ist... sonst müssten wir gar nicht erst suchen!
(Was nicht heisst dass ich glaube dass die Geschichte war ist)


----------



## Blasius (15. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 15.08.03 um 13:33 schrieb Manteau:[/l]
> Zu meiner vorherigen Bemerkung: Das stimmt natürlich nicht, denn wenn man sich die Beiträge von Zanellchen durchliest dann muss es ein Fake sein...



Das sehe ich auch so. Und selbst wenn es kein Fake ist, ich hab ja hier nicht Name und Anschrift offengelegt (kann ich auch gar nicht  ), sondern nur den anderen nick. Da der auch anonym ist, sehe ich da ehrlich gesagt kein Problem.

Zweitnicks sind sowieso immer eine zwiespältige Sache. Auf der einen Seite tun sie keinem weh, auf der anderen Seite sollte sich halt jeder überlegen, ob er unbedingt Sachen von sich geben muss, mit denen er seinen "normalen" nick lieber nicht "besudeln" möchte.

Dann soll aber hinterher keiner angeheult kommen, wenn so eine Zweitnick-Story von uns auch mal offengelegt und der Zweitnickuser bloßgestellt wird. Selbst Schuld sag ich da nur.


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (15. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Hab jetzt alle schulen abgegrast , aber noch keine eliane gefunden!
Wenn SK uns die schule mit link nennen könnte , könnten wir ihn auch viel besser beraten , was er machen soll , wenn wir n bild von der leherrin haben!


----------



## Tanner (15. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 15.08.03 um 12:30 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> 
> Guten Tag allerseits
> 
> ...



gähn, langsam wird es langweilig...

Und so blöd kann man doch gar nicht sein, beide Nicks mit der selben IP hier posten zu lassen. Naja, vielleicht haste ja ne Standleitung. Bin übrigens zufällig auch gerade in Zürich, auch wenn ich aus Deutschland komme...


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (15. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 15.08.03 um 14:34 schrieb Tanner:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.08.03 um 12:30 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> ...


Na , wie war es denn heute Abend bei Eliane ,Sitzungskalender oder dürfen wir jetzt Zanellchen sagen?!


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

zzZzZZZzzz..... 
wasn hier los , der thread darf net untergehen!
Los  Zanellchen liefer uns den nächsten Teil deiner Geschichte!


----------



## kay2 (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 16.08.03 um 13:54 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> zzZzZZZzzz.....
> wasn hier los , der thread darf net untergehen!
> Los  Zanellchen liefer uns den nächsten Teil deiner Geschichte!



jaa verteidige dich zu diesen vorwürfen los.......wir wollen mehr...mehr...MEHR!


----------



## Seth2k (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 16.08.03 um 15:01 schrieb kay2:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.08.03 um 13:54 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> ...



Was bringt es denn jetz noch,wenn er die Geschichte weitererzählt?Es steht doch fest,dass es ein Fake is und er nen 2. Nick hat.Der Spass an der ganzen Sache is eigentlich verflossen.


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

nein es steht  garnicht fest!
Ich glaube eher , dass er sich extra neu angemeldet hat , weil ihm die sache für seinen erstnick zu peinlich ist!


----------



## Seth2k (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 16.08.03 um 16:11 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> 
> 
> nein es steht  garnicht fest!
> Ich glaube eher , dass er sich extra neu angemeldet hat , weil ihm die sache für seinen erstnick zu peinlich ist!



Woher diese Meinungsänderung?Du warst einer der ertsen,die meinten,es wäre gefaked.


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 16.08.03 um 16:16 schrieb Seth2k:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.08.03 um 16:11 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> ...



Ja, seitdem is aber viel passiert


----------



## Seth2k (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 16.08.03 um 16:18 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.08.03 um 16:16 schrieb Seth2k:[/l]
> ...


Und seitdem hat er sich net mehr gemeldet.Und außerdem is er nie auf Fragen eingegangen und er hat sich so selten gemeldet,weil er imma überlegen musste wie seine GEschichte (relativ)glaubhaft weitergehn sollte.


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 16.08.03 um 16:23 schrieb Seth2k:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.08.03 um 16:18 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> ...



Da is was dran!
Man vergleiche auch die wortwahl von Zanellchen und Sitzungskalender :o


----------



## Seth2k (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 16.08.03 um 16:25 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.08.03 um 16:23 schrieb Seth2k:[/l]
> ...


Eins muss man ihm lassen:Er hats clever gemacht,er hat sich als Zanellchen selbst verarscht und als SK imma den Hilflosen 17-jährigen gespielt,der net weiter weiss.Nur er hätte sich öfters melden sollen un unsre Fragen beantworten sollen,um unsere(mittlerweile bestätigten) Behauptungen zu neutralisieren(mir fiel kein andres Wort ein )


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Weder Sitzungskalender noch zanellchen war, seit dem wir seine doppelidentität aufgeklärt hatten, mehr online!
Mal sehen , was er dazu zu sagen hat!
Also von mir bekommt er sicherlich keine aufbauenden worte zu hören , wenn er mitkriegt , dass wir seine peinliche aktion durschaut haben(Natürlich jetzt davon ausgegangen , dass es kein fake is)
Sollte es einer sein , hat er uns aber ganz schön ver*****


----------



## WARIER (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 05.08.03 um 16:13 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> Danke für Eure Inputs. Nun die Sache sieht so aus:
> 
> Ich bin 17 Jahre alt, sie ist ca. 38. Eigentlich sieht sie nicht schlecht aus, hat aber eine kleine Tochter und ist verheiratet, was moralisch natürlich einige Fragen aufwirft. Sie pflegt auch im Unterricht einen relativ lockeren Umgangston, aber so was hätte ich wirklich nicht erwartet. Ich frag mich einfach worauf sie hinaus will. Manchmal denke ich, ich sollte einfach noch mal hingehen und es geschehen lassen, d.h. einfach mal gucken was passiert. Denn irgendwie reizt das halt schon. Auch die Argumentation  die ja einige von Euch eingebracht haben  dass man sie danach erpressen könnte hat so ihren Reiz. Andererseits wäre das äusserst fragwürdig und sicher nicht die feine Art. Die Sache mit den Eltern und/oder dem Schulrat werde ich wahrscheinlich bleiben lassen. Das ist mir einfach zu peinlich. Hier im Forum kann man ja darüber sprechen. Auge in Auge mit dem Schulrat ist so was aber sehr, sehr peinlich...



Da stellen sich folgende Fragen:

1.* Ist sie Chemielehrerin*?  

2.Ist sie Lehrer*in*? 

und wenn das auch passt:

3. Welche beziehung hat sie zu ihrem Mann?

scherz beiseite. Ich würde abwarten, vielleicht erkennt sie ja, dass du verwirrt bist und hält sich zurück, oder sie kommt erst später drauf
was sie eigentlich gesagt hat.


----------



## Seth2k (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 16.08.03 um 16:35 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> Weder Sitzungskalender noch zanellchen war, seit dem wir seine doppelidentität aufgeklärt hatten, mehr online!
> Mal sehen , was er dazu zu sagen hat!
> Also von mir bekommt er sicherlich keine aufbauenden worte zu hören , wenn er mitkriegt , dass wir seine peinliche aktion durschaut haben(Natürlich jetzt davon ausgegangen , dass es kein fake is)
> Sollte es einer sein , hat er uns aber ganz schön ver*****



Aber wie gesagt er war klug genaug uns lange hinzuhalten.Wenn er uns noch vom Gegenteil beweisen will,sollte unser lieber SK bzw. Zanellchen schnel zu Wort melde,denn langsam wirds echt langwei.lig,da nur wirt beide uns scheinbar noch dafür interessieren.


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Mhh, ich lach mich über SK's Wortwahl nur kaputt , was soll das ?!
Zitiere:''Wäre wohl ein kleines Present angebracht und angemessene kleidung?''

Und als zanellchen immer:
Hey gib mir die unzensierte version; Na , keine session gehabt?!
Der verarscht sich selber  *Atomrofl*


----------



## Seth2k (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 16.08.03 um 16:43 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> Mhh, ich lach mich über SK's Wortwahl nur kaputt , was soll das ?!
> Zitiere:''Wäre wohl ein kleines Present angebracht und angemessene kleidung?''
> 
> ...


Kann man nix mache war bestimmt um keine aufmerksam keit zu errege....für mich steht fest es war ein fake


----------



## Seth2k (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Vor allem hat mich gestört,dass es eine so perfekte Liebesgeschichte warie sieht gut aus,hat nen Mann und ne kleine Tochter.Wie Mitleidserregend.


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Was wieder gegen einen fake spricht is der name der lehrerin:Eliane 

Also wenn man schon faked  , dann nimmt man doch nicht son exotischen namen!


----------



## Seth2k (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 16.08.03 um 16:58 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> Was wieder gegen einen fake spricht is der name der lehrerin:Eliane
> 
> Also wenn man schon faked  , dann nimmt man doch nicht son exotischen namen!


*lol*also für mich spricht es dann vielleicht dann eher für ein fake,um es außergewöhnlich erscheinen zu lasse.
Aber was bringt es uns jetz darüber zu diskutieren.Wenn sich der herr Zanellchen mal dazu äußern würde,wäre die Sache doch gegesse oda etwa net?


----------



## SlyNx (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 16.08.03 um 16:58 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> Was wieder gegen einen fake spricht is der name der lehrerin:Eliane
> 
> Also wenn man schon faked  , dann nimmt man doch nicht son exotischen namen!



wer sagt denn, dass seine lehrerin nicht eliane heisst, gut aus sieht und er sich jeden abend ne kokos von der palme wedelt, beim gedanken an sie?

wahrscheinlich ist ihm genau dabei die idee zu dieser stoy "gekommen"


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Also wenn er mal ON kommt wird er sich sicher dazu äußern (müssen)


----------



## Seth2k (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 16.08.03 um 17:04 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> Also wenn er mal ON kommt wird er sich sicher dazu äußern (müssen)


Warum "muss" er sich äußern?Außerdem könnt er sage,dass wir mit allen Behauptungen(inzw.Tatsachen)net recht habe


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 16.08.03 um 17:07 schrieb Seth2k:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.08.03 um 17:04 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> ...



Gemeinsame IPs lügen nicht.....
Auf jeden fall wirds ihn nicht freuen!


----------



## Seth2k (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Also ich bin schon gesapnnt,ob er antwortet und wenn,was.Kann ja noch ein Heidenspass werde*g*


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 16.08.03 um 17:12 schrieb Seth2k:[/l]
> Also ich bin schon gesapnnt,ob er antwortet und wenn,was.Kann ja noch ein Heidenspass werde*g*



Wenns kein fake is wirds bestimmt  son '' ähm ......eh....ja ähm.....naund''  
Wenns n fake is , wird er ehrenmitglied für die beste verarsche des jahres


----------



## Seth2k (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 16.08.03 um 17:14 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.08.03 um 17:12 schrieb Seth2k:[/l]
> ...



Ja gute Idee.Ich fands nur schade,dass die Geschichte zum Ende imma unglaubwürdiger wurde.Hätte er es glaubwürdiger gemacht,würden wirs vielleicht jetz imma noch glaube,denn es hätten net alle recherchiert usw.


----------



## Grey-Dragon (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Hmmmm...
irgendwie...
UNGEWÖHNLICH!!!
Ist dei wenigstens gut aussehend?
wenn nicht frag doch mal was die SCHEI**E soll...
aba ich würd mir sowas nicht für ne gudde chemie note gefallen lassen...
Wenn sie dich RICHTIG belästigt... könntest du dafür sorgen dass sie von der schule fliegt...
wegen sowas geht das schon


----------



## Seth2k (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 16.08.03 um 17:23 schrieb Grey-Dragon:[/l]
> Hmmmm...
> irgendwie...
> UNGEWÖHNLICH!!!
> ...


lol haste überhaupt alles mitverfolgt??es steht fest,dass des ein Fake ist,un wenn des keiner wäre;er hat schon gesagt wie sie aussieht usw.du solltest vorher alles durchlese


----------



## Grey-Dragon (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

hahahahahahaha
irgendwer ist hier ein ganz kleines bissl voreilig... 
und VERDAMMT nochmal schneller als ich...
ich wollte gleich nachdem mir langsam dämmerte dass es ein fake ist meinen beitrag editieren...
da hattest DU aber schon geantwortet...
also mach mal halblang...

GD


----------



## Seth2k (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 16.08.03 um 17:30 schrieb Grey-Dragon:[/l]
> hahahahahahaha
> irgendwer ist hier ein ganz kleines bissl voreilig...
> und VERDAMMT nochmal schneller als ich...
> ...


*lol*konnt ich das wissen?mach du mal halblang.im grunde genommen waren wir beide voreilig


----------



## Grey-Dragon (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

ok ok hast recht... erst lesen dann schreiben.


----------



## Seth2k (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 16.08.03 um 17:37 schrieb Grey-Dragon:[/l]
> ok ok hast recht... erst lesen dann schreiben.


genau friede freude eierkuche


----------



## Deller (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Zanellchen bitte melde dich


----------



## DeinBoesesSchicksal (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 16.08.03 um 17:54 schrieb Deller:[/l]
> Zanellchen bitte melde dich



Angenommen  , es ist kein fake , dann wär ich doch nicht so doof und würd mit meinem zweitnick mitdiskutieren und mich selbst verarschen!
Das spricht dafür , dass es n fake is,weil dadurch wird sein thread mehr gepuscht!


----------



## Dragonius (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 16.08.03 um 18:40 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.08.03 um 17:54 schrieb Deller:[/l]
> ...



Weißt du was? Es ist mir egal, ich bin in dieser Community um Spaß zu haben und dieser Thread macht aus bekannten Gründen keinen Spaß mehr, man sollte das jetzt nicht künstlich in die Länge ziehen, sondern ihn die Hall of Fame einsperren...
Gruß Dragonius

EDIT: Und danach wird der Ersteller gesperrt, weil er uns verarscht hat, eigentlich hat er den Thread ja teilweise alleine geführt...


----------



## Seth2k (16. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 16.08.03 um 18:46 schrieb Dragonius:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.08.03 um 18:40 schrieb DeinBoesesSchicksal:[/l]
> ...


----------



## Sitzungskalender (17. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

Hallo zusammen

Ich gestehe: Die ganze Geschichte war ein einziger Fake! 

Dennoch: Ich bedanke mich an dieser Stelle für Eure engagierte Anteilnahme. Eigentlich hätte ich die Geschichte wohl noch Wochen weitergesponnen. Aber eben. Ihr seid mir auf die Schliche gekommen und habt herausgefunden, dass ich normalerweise als Zanellchen hier meine  mehr oder weniger  konstruktiven Beiträge leiste. 

Ich hoffe, ihr seid mir nicht allzu böse. Denn schliesslich wollte ich nur eines: Das Sommerloch mit einer prickelnd, heissen Geschichte auflockern. 

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Euch eine schöne Sommerzeit.

Euer Sitzungskalender alias Zanellchen


----------



## klausbyte (17. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*

ich fands geil
.. auch von der story her


----------



## Bernd81 (17. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 17.08.03 um 03:39 schrieb Sitzungskalender:[/l]
> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich gestehe: Die ganze Geschichte war ein einziger Fake!
> ...



BRAVO

*standingovatier"


----------



## Blasius (17. August 2003)

*AW: Chemielehrerin wurde indiskret*



> [l]am 17.08.03 um 03:56 schrieb klausbyte:[/l]
> ich fands geil
> .. auch von der story her



Dito.  Nur am Ende wurds ein bisschen schwach und daher auch als Fake durchschaubar.  

Irgendwie schade drum. *g*


----------

